# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 24



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just saying hi so I can keep up to date with everyone's news  

Jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you're enjoying the weekend - especially now the sun is out! 

Just when I though all was going well with the house sale, our gas fire is buggered!!  It's not been working for a while, but the guy who came out claimed he could get the part to fix it.  Now after about 4 weeks of badgering him, he can't get the part as the manufacturers has gone bust.   So looks like we'll have to replace the whole lot!!  Will have to call the solicitors on Monday and see what the best thing is to do. 

Hannah - don't worry, as th girls have said, we where all newbies once, and believe me, I'm still learning things!  Don't be afraid to ask the nurses to repeat things if you miss something, I'm sure they're used to it.  I bring in a note book and scribble things down when they're chatting, then hopefully I'm able to remember some of it!!  Have fun in London  

Doodler - Not sure about dusting more, all I could see was how dirty my windows were, as had the window cleaner due on Thursday before the viewings were to start!  Glad you've been able to find some sort of solution for the house, hope you can squeeze everything in, or is this a chance for a good clear out?    Tues at Crammond Brigg sounds great, will see you there, and looking forward to meeting Max!

Katerina - Hoping you're able to make it to the meet, would be good to see you.  How did your all day meeting go?  Saying as we've had a run of boys, maybe Maz'll surprise us with a wee girl!

Helen - Wow, your treatment has come round quite fast!  Sounds like you're all prepared with your vitamins - as Vonnie said 90mg of Coenzyme Q10 is recommended.  Sending you lots of      for starting.

Vonnie - how has the clear out gone?  Think I'll need to make a start on that soon too, to try to minimise the amount of packing I'll have to do!  Looks like the sun's set to stay til tomorow, so think a walk in the Pentlands, followed by Sunday lunch in Floterstone Inn would be called for!!

Jayne - how you doing hun?  Any more news on your tests?  Keeping fingers and toes and everything else I've got crossed for you for Tuesday          

Maz - hope everything is going well for you and bubba      Hoping to hear some lovely news soon  

Off to find something for tea and put my feet up.
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not got long

just wanted to let you know that maz had a wee girl last night (5.40pm) named lily nicole, 7lb 7oz, mum and baby doing well and were hoping to get home today.

jayne hows pee sticks going?? time yet

jan have you made decicsion re donor?? lifes a [email protected] aint it, good luck what ever you decide.

doodler where is cramond brig? not sure if i can make tues, could do mon or wed if lots of people cant make tues, if not have fun and will catch up next tiem. Hope you get af soon, its frustrating not knowing what is happening isnt it. I dont know what is going on with me, feeling quite crampy now, who knows.

ok hi to everyone else will catch up with you all soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just on very briefly -

*Dawn* - hope you can get the fire sorted out with minimal hassle and expense  Hmm, hope I have got the lucky touch just now as I am putting all my energy into sending sticky vibes to you and Jayne and hoping these are the embies that will bring you little bundles of joy in 9+ months time            

*Jayne* - sending some of those sticky vibes and luck your way too             We had quite a low HCG reading this time on testing, so those pee sticks might not pick anything up before test day so don't lose hope 

*Helen* - as Vonnie and Dawn said, 90mg is the recommended level for coenzyme Q10 

*Maz* - totally over the moon for you and massive congratulations to you on the birth of Lily Nicole (gorgeous name too  )    

Got to dash - stupid back too sore to sit at laptop any longer 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all 

Sorry for the 'me' link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140995.0

Thanks for letting everyone know Kirsty.

Back later
Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Congratulations Maz!!!

Looking forward to seeing a photo of Lily Nicole soon.

Take Care

Fiona x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quickie,

Congratulation Maz on the safe arrival in Lily Nicole, hope your both home now relaxing and catching up on some sleep.

Off not for a wee wander in my new boots.

Vonnie


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all doing ok...good luck on wherever you are in treatment. xx 

Love
Lorna xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations Maz!   That's wonderful news.       

Hope Lily and you get some sleep soon!  

love
Katerina x


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just lost my message so sorry have to try to keep round 2 short and sweet.

Maz - congratulations!    so pleased to hear your news, hope you are all well.

Dawn - hope you are well on the 2ww, wishing you lots of sticky vibes.  Congratulations on selling your house so quickly.   

Jayne - fingers crossed for Tuesday.   

Clarabelle - how are you getting on.  Are you still having your appointment on Tuesday?  If so, good luck, will be thinking of you.   

Hannah - good luck with your revision, lucky you having three weeks study leave.  I also have exams the same week so can relate as am also due in for my scan end May/beginning June.  Its a case of prioritising emotions and panics right now but like Jayne said, good distraction!  

Helen -hope you manage to fit in your scan, am due round about the same time.  Boots sell Q10 in 100mg pills, DH takes it too.  He is on much the same as Vonnie mentioned plus L'Arginine & L'Carnitine & folic acid.  Basically I am chucking everything I read about at him and some nuts and seeds, to his disgust!

Elaine - hope you are well and that the indigestion has settled.

Hope you have a good meet, this week isnt that great for me unfortunately.  Hopefully can make one soon, particularly for those of us cycling soon?

Can anyone answer a question about scans/dummy transfers appointments at ERI please?  I think I recall the nurse saying something about appointments being at a specific time, possibly mid morning, is that right?  Also, once AF arrives, are you guaranteed an appointment asap?  Thanks, am trying to mentally plan how will fit it in.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Chook


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lorna ignore my last post i may be able to make tomorrow night, what time is the meet??

jayne how are you bearing up?

at work back for personals later

k x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

my broadband is barely up these days but whilst it is...

I'm still testing negative so don't think it'll be a positive result for us tomorrow.  At least this way, I'm a bit prepared for the result.  Obviously we're waiting for the official result but it's better to be prepared.  I have my MRI scan results tomorrow and appointment with the neurologist so it really is better ta have an inkling which way it's going before I meet up with him.  Off out today to buy some books for my holday and maybe some nice lotions on the John Lewis card (which is Stuarts)   

Won't risk any longer on here so will say toodlepip til tomorrow  

Jayne

whilst it's still up...I just wanted to thank you all for your kind wishes and thoughts and positive vibes throughout this time.  It's amazing how much I've come to rely on all of you (even though we've never met)  Thanks


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- thinking of you honey   Praying for a turn around tomorrow and good luck with the MRI results  Its a lot to be dealing with in one day.

Kirsty- I THINK WE SAID 6PM at Cramond Brig which is a pub/restaurant- last building on the right as you leave Edinburgh on Queensferry Road- you know the one you'd take to the bridge A90.Hope you can come. 

Chook-poor you having exams too   You're right about L-arginine and L-carnitine for the men-I've added what's in the prescribed mens supplements by consultants in US- its been clinically proven  to improve sperm over 3mths so it'll give Helen an idea of what to give hers 
As far as I remember you do get a mid morning slot for dummy transfer to give them more time but they may still run late depending on how many EC that day etc.Also when you phone in with AF they will scan you in the 1st 5 days- again just depends on their schedule- you might get taken next day  or on day 5. 

elaine- you seem to be in the wars so far- remember to cast it up when junior is being a difficult teenager   Hope your symptoms ease off soon.

dawn- how is your headspace?      Wishign for your miracle this time around.

Maz- you lucky ducky  posted you over by. hope you're doing well.

Hello to everyone else.

So far I think Dawn, Jan, Helen, me , (Max!) and maybe Kirsty are coming to meet up-have I missed anyone? Everyone is welcome and you can stay just for a quick drink or for something to eat- no pressure  

PROCEPTIN ( can order on web from US but cheaper to make up yourself) Dose is 6 capsules for men with proven infertility/sperm  DNA fragmentation, 4 caps for men with mild problems and 2 for men with no probs.

Amount Per 6 Capsules % Daily Value 
Vitamin A (as vitamin A acetate) 250 I.U. 5% 
Vitamin C (as L-ascorbic acid USP) 250 mg 417% 
Vitamin E  (as d-alpha tocopheryl succinate) 400 I.U. 1333% 
Vitamin B6(as pyridoxine hydrochloride) 2 mg 100% 
Folic Acid (as folic acid USP) 800 mcg 200% 
Vitamin B12(as methylcobalamin) 1,500 mcg 25000% 
Zinc (as zinc sulfate) 40 mg 267% 
Selenium (as selenium Krebs complex) 200 mcg 286% 
L-Carnitine (as L-carnitine USP) 2,000 mg * 
Pycnogenol®** Pine Bark (Pinus maritima) 70 mg * 
dried extract 
Coenzyme Q10(as ubiquinone) 10 mg * 
Ferulic acid 10 mg * 
Proceptin® 
Atargeted nutritional formula including fat- and water- 
soluble antioxidants and metabolic co-factors. Designed 
to provide nutritional support for male reproductive 
function.* 

dx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry for not posting a lot - am busy, but the flat is now clean AND tidy and now I only have to do the 'fun bits' before my parents arrive - a monster mega shop for nice food and wino ...  

Just a quick few personals with a HUGE apology for not catching up with everyone:

Maz - CONGRATULATIONS - I remember meeting you with your 3 or 4 months bump and now you have a little girl. Life can be so good. Wishing you the very best for the future!!   

Jayne - you are in my thoughts. Especially tomorrow.   

Meeting up - is this meant to happen tomorrow (20th) or next week?? Sorry, lost the plot. I can make tomorrow!! The link for the pub is this: www.cramondbrig.com

Hope to see you,

love

Caroline Anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Caroline Anne- sorry hon if i missed you- had a funny feeling I hadn't mentioned everyone!yes tomorrow at 6pm- look forward to seeing you.

I was going to give you a description of myself but I'll be the one with the dog out front if its not raining! I'm 5'4" with dark shortish bob.Oh and my names Lorna but i try not to use that on here ; )


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Maz-          

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Lily !!


Jayne - thinking of you through the next few days. Keeping everything crossed for you. I hope your MRI goes well. Big Hugs 

Dawn- good luck with 2ww madness - how are you bearing up ? I week down already. 

I might make meet up as I can take a detour to Crammond on my cycle home from work .

Hi to everybody  x x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Jayne, thinking of you for the next couple of days, sending you loads of postive vibes for tomorrow.  Hope the MRI goes well,  .

I can't make it tomorrow, DH is going in for a small op on Wednesday so I need to sort things out for him but I hope you all have a great time.

Anyway better go for now.

Take care everyone, Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry you can't make it Vonnie- wish your DH the best from us.
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Will do doodler, he's getting his ganglion cut out but he's been told he'll be in plaster for 2 weeks so he wil no doubt milk it for all is worth.

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

ouch- whats a ganglion?- my mind is boggling!
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds worse than it is.  Its basically a build of fluid on the wrist that looks like a cyst, so he needs to get it cut out and the hole sealed so it doesn't come back.  He's been told not lift anyhting heavy or move his wrist too much for two weeks so I don;' know what he's going to do about work.  Guess I will be cutting up his food for 2 weeks or maybe i'll just puree his food instead.   

Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi,

Vonnie - pureed food - urgh   - poor him!! And poor you for having to deal with that on top of everything else.

Doodler: no worries, thanks for the description. The downregging is starting to have effect - mainly on my poor old brain. So I'll be the dizzy blond wondering around the car park petting every dog in sight   

Which busses go out that way?? I might drive instead - not allowed alcohol anyways   

Back to work   

CA


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi gilrs i am hoping to make the meet tomorrow will text doodler if i cant make it and let you know, i have met doodler, jan and caroline anne so will recognise you all. If i get there first i am 5ft 7 slim with shoulder length brown hair. Hope to see a few of you tomorrow

jayne all the best for tomorrow honey still got everything crossed for you and good luck with mri scan is alot for 1 day, thinking of you

hope everyone else is well

vonnie i had one of them, someone told me to hit it with a book and i did and it went away     men eh, yeh give him a straw 

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls

Yeah, I had a ganglion as well but I was quite young and Mum said (who was a nurse) to hit it with the family bible ie basically a hevy book and it went away!!  Tho, Vonnie I know it can be quite painful especially when you are older.   for you both for the recovery!

Jayne, thinking lots of   thoughts for you tomorrow and everything crossed   

Dawn, hows you hon?      and         until test day. x

I should be able to make the meet up tomorrow. I'm a six foot stunning blonde.  I wish!!  5' 3" short blondeish hair, of medium build  

Hx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hopefully catch up with all the gossip at the meet up tomorrow.  I've met Doodler and Mimou before, but have had my hair cut since then!  Got a blonde/brown bob and glasses, about 5ft 7 on a good day, and will probably be rushing in straight from work!

Elaine - how's you back hun?  How's DH on the back massage front?  Think he should treat you to a pamper session somewhere to make you feel a bit better!    Thanks for the sticky vibes, hope they're doing the trick.

Maz - over the moon for you hun - Congrats on your beautiful daughter!  I remember getting a big hug from you when beanie was only a few weeks old, so can't believe she's now a baby girl!!    

Vonnie - how's your feet after your walk yesterday?  Hope DH's op goes ok, make sure you look after him on his 2ww in plaster, as he'll need to be looking after you on your next 2ww!! 

Finbarina - great to hear from you, how's the bump?

Chook - Well done you on getting DH to take all those vits, I just about managed to get DH to eat a few Brazil nuts!!  Think Doodler has explained about dummy transfer, and yes, you are guaranteed to be see within the first 5 days of your A/F, even if they're busy they'll fit you in.  Won't be long now   

Jayne - Thinking about you hun, sending you masses of       and     for tomorrow for all your results and appts.  Keeping everything crossed  

Doodler - headspace is just that - a bit spacey!!     Although house things have been a good distraction, just have to find something else to distract me for the next week - need to stop looking for nice things for my new house - could blow the bank by next week!!!  Looking forward to catching up with you and meeting Max tomorrow  

Helen - Now you've said that, I'll be looking out for a 6ft blonde tomorrow!!

Caroline Anne - nice food and wine, sounds like a great fun thing to do!  Hope the d/r symptoms aren't too bad, think I'll be joining you patting all the dogs!!  Will use 2ww as an excuse, but really just want a doggie!!

Karen - would be fab to see you, so hopefully you can do a wee detour!  

I'm sure I've missed people, sorry, but 2ww has started to get to me  . 
Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks, Just back from weekend with wee sister and kids and best friend and kids - exhausted and full of cold.

We decided not to go for the DE this go. The timing was just as bad as it could be. It would be the absolute busiest time of year at school anyway - without all the added work from my temporary promotion. I've put so much on hold over the last 5 years of losses, tests and treatment, and I just couldn't do it - never mind how much I'd be letting down my colleagues and the children and parents. I will get another chance at the DE, but if I let everyone down having been given this chance at work I probably would never get that back. If the DE doesn't work - which is a strong possibility - I have to get on with the rest of my life. I couldn't bear my career to become another casualty of the IF/mcs. My health things are another issue - hopefully none of them serious, but good to get a specialist view before I launch into another treatment. Also realised that the advice I was following re aspirin/heparin was given to me more than 2 years ago, so I'd like check if there's any update on that. Just hope they don't have us down as "difficult" and not get round to offering us another DE for ages  .

Jayne - Will be thinking of you tomorrow. What a day! Am   for a surprise on the test front - a wee late starter maybe - and also for good news from the scan. Loads of luck!

Maz -       ! So chuffed for you!!

Hoping to make the meet tomorrow. Have GP apt at 5pm (septic finger  ). My hair's a lot shorter than the last time I met anyone (except probably Doodler) and I  may be slightly rounder  . Sorry not more personals just now - just in the door from weekend away and have work to do for Inservice tomorrow - I'm leading part of it  - eeek  !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Thank you all so much for your warm wishes and congratulations  I'm still having to pinch myself to believe that it has actually happened!

Sorry no time for huge personals but hope to catch up with everyone soon. Quick word to:

*Jayne*- will be thinking of you tomorrow honey  Big day that requires masses of                Here for you always 

*Dawn*- hope you are keeping sane on the 2ww and thinking lots of positive thoughts    

Huge    to everyone else cycling and stabbing or about to commence and hope that everyone inbetween at the minute is taking time to enjoy life  Sorry won't be able to meet up tomorrow but will be thinking of you all and hope to catch up again another time.

Lots of love to everyone
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ok think i will def be able to make it tonight so will see you there

jayne thinking of you today honeygood luck everyone

k x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

This one is for Jayne.
I will be thinking of you all day today honey.
Whatever the result, I hope that the holiday in a few days time will do you (and your other half) good.
IF dominates our lives and it is not fair, but we are here for you.



Caroline Anne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne, thinking of you today hope things go well

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to wish *Jayne * all the best for both appointments today  Hope all goes well       

Hope those meeting tonight have a lovely time, and do give Max a cuddle from me  Can't recall if I said, but as I work in the Borders this evening would be difficult for me, especially as my back barely tolerates the journey in the car to and from work. Heaven knows how I'll be going down to Yorkshire for a wedding and short holiday on Friday  Besides, looking at the descriptions of you all, there would be a lot of 5' 4" women with brown bobbed hair meeting at the Cramond Brig  though I'm probably quite a bit tubbier than the rest of you these days 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Elaine,

what a shame you cannot join us. I dare say we would be able to pick you out of a crowded room easily  

Kirsty - will be good to see you tonight!!!

Caroline Anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- thinking of you today- big hugs

dxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Not sober....negative!!!!

am fine...honest!


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jayne . So sorry  . I wish it had been different. Take care. Let us know about the MRI results when you're up to it.
Love and hugs,
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne-    so sorry   I know you weren't getting your hopes up but its still a crossroads for you both. Hope we can help you through it if you need us.How did your scan results go?

dx
p.s. lovely to meet some of the other girls tonight- thanks for the blether


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Jayne - really sorry to hear your news. 

Take care

Chook


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Jayne - so sorry to hear your news hun.   
Take care of yourselves  
Dxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Jayne,

so sorry to hear your news. Glad to hear that you are self medicating with a drink or three ...
You know we are here - hope your internet connection is not playing up.



Caroline


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there Doodler - Max is a star!!
Hi Dawn and Chook!!
Everybody got home alright then? 
Off to bed.

Bye


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Anne, hope you all had a good night.  Sounds like Max got lots of attention?

Chook


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Chook,

I think Max thinks he has a hareem now   Or groupies    
No, really he was very pleased to meet us all, but he loves Doodler.
Very sweet,havejust berated DH that I want a dog, now I just have to sell the flat, pack our thigns, find a new mortgage, buy a house, move there  ....  

Am going to bed - night, night 

Caroline


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

So sorry Jayne     Hope you and DH are OK   Words are so inadequate  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi

Jayne, so sorry to hear your news   , whatever way you thought it may go it is still painful.   

But way to go girl for choosing the commonsense option for an evening's entertainment   

Really good to meet some of you this evening at Cramond - thanks for answering some newby questions! And Max can come and visit me anytime!

Off to Yorkshire on Thursday for a few days of pampering and fine dining.
Have a good bank hol 
Hx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne,

So sorry to hear your news,   .  Hope you and DH are doing okay and taking care of one another.

Thinking of you and dh we are all here for you when u need us

Vonnie xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Jayne, I'm so so sorry.  

Lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

morning guys  

Okay...I'm a bit more sober this morning so can type a slightly longer reply  

After our blood test yesterday, I met with the neurologist but he hadn't received my MRI scan results yet! so it was a bit of a waste of time.  He said he would write out to me when he gets them.  We then went out to Dobbies for a wee look round then got the bus to Gullane from the town.  I phoned Carmel from the bus.  She was all apologetic but I said to her, it's okay - we're fine, we knew it was negative anyway cause we'd done a test!  Anyway, we went to the old clubhouse and had a lovely lunch and some fizz (lots) then we headed back to town and had more fizz in The Dome in George Street then it was a bit of a pub crawl home through Stockbridge.  I had far too much to drink! I managed to type you all a very short message (aparently it took me ages) and didn't even manage to leave any kind of message on the other two threads I'm on.  Oops    Stuart and I are totally fine.  You know, after 20 years, I still like him and so we'll be happy just the two of us.  We gave it our best for 5 years and 7 full IVF cycles so it's not as if we haven't tried.  Having a family just isn't going to happen for us and we've accepted that.  We'll just have to find other things to spend our wages on  

I have a slightly sore head this morning so will leave it there but thanks for all your good wishes

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie to check on jayne am at work so cant be long

jayne so so sorry honey, words fail me     hope you and dh get through this, how did the mri results go

peanuts, flash was lovely meeting you and putting faces to names

doodler, caroline anne lovely catching up with you both again, glad everyone got home ok and max was a star am def a groupie

hope to catch up with you all soon and good luck wherever you are.

k xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi jayne we must have posted at the same time, glad you had a good blowout and you and stuart are ok, i hope you will still come on the board and come to one of the meets one day. Take care honey and all the best for whatever the future brings.

k xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Jayne,

So sorry!!!

Thinking of you!

Fiona x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jayne- you brave things.I guess there comes a time when enough is enough and I wish you all the best for the start of the rest of your life. Your holiday is well timed- have a blast( as much as you can cos this is still painful I'm sure) and shop till your drop. Here for you,
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayne,

How you today?  Really don't know what to say other than you are such and inspirational person, I really admire your determination about getting on with the rest of your life, everytime I think about what might happen if we don't get a +ve response I freak out....  It will be good to go an holiday to get a way and forget about things.

I'm freaking out about tx but I always do this when the AF is about to arrive.  Anyway back from the hospital with DH who is milking this for all its worth, he's got this left hand in plaster (up to just below his elbow) and its throbbing badly so he says.  THe biggest yelp I've had from his was when I tried to take off the plaster on his other arm, won't let me near it as he's scared to the pain from ripping it of his hairy arm.  MEN.  I've had a running commentary on the size of the ganglion, ranging from a grape to a golf ball, probably more like a pea!!

Anyway hope you all are well, better go as I think I'm busy looking after my patient.

Vonnie


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Jayne -    so sorry it wasn't to be    You and Stuart have given it such a good go though, and I really admire your courage to look forward to life together  - and when the black cloud of IF has risen, that will look like a sensible, satisfying option for many of us.  

Vonnie - Men     Sorry you're feeling jittery about txt - I'm with you on that.  One week its okay, we've got a plan and will stick to it, another day its total funk that it will never work...  Are you abotu to start txt again?  I remember you saying your getting an NHS cycle this time -  can I ask what date you were put on the waiting list?  We were 22 Dec 2006 and have been told it'd be next April if we were lucky  

Dawn - hope you're okay hun?    

take care,

K xx


----------



## Ed2008 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ed xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Katerina, we were put on the waiting list in July 06 and were basically told to go private as they couldn't put a time scale of when we would get to the top.  

Managed to survive dinner but not looking forward to whats ahead already getting little moans about the pain, at least the footie should take his mind off it.

Vonnie


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while.  Unfortunately, I am the bearer of sad news.  I had my 12 week scan today and it showed that the baby died a week ago.  We are devasted and still in shock.  I haven't had a great pregnancy as been so sick but everyone told me that was a good sign.  How wrong they were.  I have to go in for the operation on Friday and so I might be away for a while to get myself together.  Life just seems so cruel, first the one in December and now this.  

Anyway, I hope life is treating you all well and I will be in touch again when I am a bit stronger - right now that seems like a million miles away.  

I haven't read back far on what's happening, but I wanted to give Jayne a     - thinking of you.  xxx

I hope everyone's journey is successful, happy and trouble free. Thinking of you all.

Until later, lots of love.......

Izzy xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Izzy*- I am so so sorry to hear about your loss    Thinking of you and DH  There are no words to express just how devastating this is but I hope that you will both pull through in time and there will be happier times ahead 
*
Jayne*- sorry to hear that it wasn't to be for your last attempt  I know that you and Stuart have reached the end of your treatment journey and will be getting on with life and enjoying yourselves after you reach closure on this cycle. Wishing you both all the happiness in the world  Have a fantastic time when you're off on holiday; plenty of rest, relaxation, sunshine and the odd glass of vino or two 
Sending lots of  for the MRI results and that all is okay.

Hope everyone else doing fine 
Love
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Izzy - So sorry to hear your news,   big for you both.  I can't start to imagine what you are going through but hope you both get strength from one another to get through this horrible time.

I guess best thing is to take some time out and remember we'll be here when you feel up to chatting.

Take care everyone, 

Yxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jayne -   That's definitely the way to deal with bad news, spending the day with your other half and drinking fizzy!   You're a great fertility friend and an inspiration to us all.  I hope you have a great holiday, and you and Stuart look after yourselves through the next few weeks, and lots of happy years to come.  Just remember we're here for you if you need us  

Izzy - was just thinking about you yesterday, so so sorry to hear your news hun   .  It's absolutely heart breaking for you and DH   , especially after what you've been through last year.  Take care of yourselves over the next couple of weeks and months, I know it feels like a million miles away, but you will get stronger as the time goes by and find your way out of the place you are in now.  You are in my thoughts & prayers   

AnneS, Doodler, Flash & Twiggy - was fab to catch up with you all last night for food and chat.  Just glad they put us in a table out of the way, so our chat wasn't overheard  .  I am officially a Max groupie   , and went home a told DH all about how fab he was, and can we get a dog! Think I might be slowly grinding him down!

Vonnie - Hope the footie has distracted your patient and given you some peace for a few hours.  Just keep reminding him that you'll be expecting the same treatment when you on 2ww!    The waiting for treatment can be more stressful than actually going through the process, hang in there, I'm sure your patience will pay off soon   

Katerina - As I said to Vonnie, sometime the waiting is the most stressful part, sending you lots of PMA     - here's to more weeks of having a plan and getting on with it.  I somehow seem to be less stressed now than I was the whole way through my cycle  , although maybe thats just my 2ww loopiness!

Maz - how are you managing to get time to post with a new baby in the house?  Does that mean the DH is off on Paternity leave and he's helping out with Lily?  

Big hugs to everyone else I've missed, Mimou, Kat, Finbarina, Hannah, Chook, Elaine, Lanky, Michelle, Jan, Jo, Jannie, Donna, Clarabelle.
Take care
Dxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie watchin footie penalties

izzy dont know what to say, thinking of you     we are here if you need us

k xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jayne, I'm so sorry that this treatment didn't work out.     It's a really brave decision that you and Stuart have come to, but I'm sorry that you ever had to get to this point.  Thinking of you.  Have you had the MRI scan results yet?

Izzy, I'm really sad for you too.     I hope that you and DP are bearing up.  I can't imagine how awful this must be for you.  You're in my thoughts.

C xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Izzy - so sorry to hear your news , that is completely heart-breaking.  Sending you lots of hugs for the next few days, and for recovering in time    

Vonnie - thanks for the info re. when you joined the list.  It makes me furious    that the NHS Lothian makes folk wait SO long and then rules you out later on if you've funded some treatment yourself (i think this'll count as our third cycle by their rules).  Its not that we don't have the money to spend tho' there are nicer things to spend it on, just adds to the feeling that needing txt is our fault and we don't deserve help, if thast makes sense.  But it feels better to be out by a whole 6 months than anything less since we're going ahead and spending the cash ! 

Kat xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Izzy - I'm just so, so sorry  . You've had such a tough time of it.   to you and DH and remember we're all here if you need it, and sadly quite a few of us know a bit of what you're going through just now. Take care.

Jayne - what a cr*p day, but what a good way to deal with it. How did you not scream at the neurologist  ! The cross-regional pubcrawl sounds like just the answer. Please stay and keep us company - unless it's too tough, of course - you set us such a good example of staying sane through IF  .

Love,
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Izzy

I was shocked to read your news.    Words are inadequate but know that we're all thinking of you and here anytime for you.  Look after yourself and do whatever it takes to get through this together.  

Jayne


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls
Just back from London and caught up on all the messages.  Thanks so much for all the info and support for my first tx.

Jayne - was thinking about you whilst I was away and all day on Tuesday - sending you a huge  .  So glad that you are DH are looking after each other.  I think you are very strong and definitely an inspiration.  My thoughts are with you.

Izzy - really sorry to read your message.  I am never very good with words and find it difficult to express but sending you all my love and thinking of you at this time.  

Hi to everyone else - Tuesday sounds like it was a great success - would have liked to have been there if not in London - maybe next time?

Best go and get some revision done now!  Speak soon

Hx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning,

Jayne - how are you, hope you pop in to read and see that we are all thinking of you and Stuart. I salute your attitude - keep going and have a great holiday. It is people like you that helped me to dare to think past tx and get a grip on reality. Life is not only about parenthood, but we all wish we never had to find that truth in our lives.

Izzy - my heart is breaking for you and i wish this had never happened to you. I wish that you and Dh find strength and calm. Words fail.  

Hello to everyone, especially the Max-hareem, doodler (chief of hareem staff??), Flash (hello, forgot to say 'hi' to you in last post - sorry!!), twiggy, peanuts!! Am trying ot wear Dh down regarding getting a pooch ourselves, am scanning our flat to see, where, oh where I could put a basket ... 

If anybody wants to meet in June, please say so, otherwise July might be good?? Make the most of the fact that it is supposed to get warmer  

Did anybody sign up for an ERI support group ? Saw the forms today.

Well, had my scan and saw fibroid again (well out the way though - no worries) AND a cyst onleft ovary, but small (what does THAT mean??) and will be monitored and apparently these come and go. Linign too thick (8-9mm, shoudl be more like 4) and will be doing another week downregging - oh well. 
Hence, next scan Thursday 29th.

Caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Izzy- I'm devastated for you both  It is so cruel to have gone so far in the pregnancy with all the hopes and dreams just to be left in tatters. Please let us know if we can help at all- we're always here to cry and rant with  

Jayne- 

Caroline-   sorry about the extra d/r- I hate it when tx drags out but you want to be at the right stage before you start and it will all be worth it-Have they doubled the dose? Did you have a bleed? I seemed to always time my bleed for just a couple of days before scan( normal AF for me is 7 dys) so hadn't had time to thin lining properly rather than not being d/r if you see what i mean  The cyst- what size was it? They're common on buserelin or it might be left over from last ovulation i.e. a functional cyst. They're not too bothered if its small but if  it grows very large during stims it can interfere with how they reach the eggs at EC  and how many follies that side might produce though they won't admit that-but they can drain it. It might well be gone next scan fingers crossed  

hannah- good luck with revising 

kat- agree with you about the funding 

clarabelle- you're doing really well with your weight loss- well done! 

dawn-  you're right I tend to forget not everyone is ok with people talking about legs akimbo and delicates- hope I didn't put anyone off their pasta  hang in there- got everything crossed for you  

vonnie- aw men  if ONLY they knew the half of it of what we women go through. Hope he's being  a good patient. freaking out is normal - its a huge thing-so be kind to yourself and keep chatting to us about how you feel.  

Hello to everyone I've missed sorry- got to go- taking mum to hossie for her CT results and worried. Max thanks all his hareem and promises more antics to post you about.He chewed a flip flop yesterday..He really does need a trim and a bath...

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Just having a break from my Florence Nightingale mode, DH is definately milking it for all he can get at the moment.  He's amazed how much he relies on both hands, so far I've had to help him dress, out deoderant on, cut his food, help his shower himself (tmi) but al least I don't have to help him go to the loo!!  At least the footie took his mind of it last night but I was a bit concerned that he was going to hurt it when it went to extra time and pens, turned it ok in the end as his team won.

Caroline, sorry to hear your having to d/r for another week, I had a cyst on my 1st attempt but it disappeared by the time I went back for my next scan.

Kat, agree with you regarding the funded, system doesn't seem fair to me either esp. when you hear that other health boards are not so strict as Lothians.

Hannah, hope your studying is going well.

Clarabelle -   on the weight loss.  When u next at the hospital.

Doodler, hope your mum gets on okay at the hospital.  Its horrid having to wait for those results, my mum had a bit of scare a couple of weeks ago but seems to be on the mend now.  Really disappointed to have missed the meet up and meeting Max, he sounds lovely, we're thinking of getting a dog as well but we can't argee on what to get.

Jayne, hope you are doing okay.  . 

Anyway time to go, DH is getting thirsty so need to tend to him.  

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

On briefly again because my back is causing pain again and I should really be getting ready for a few days in Yorkshire for a wedding  Wonder where *Helen* was off to in Yorkshire today  Our paths might cross and I'd never know it 

*Izzy* - so very, very sorry to hear your sad news  It is all so very unfair. I really hope that you and your DH can find the strength to get through this horrible time  All the best for things to go smoothly tomorrow.

*Jayne* - hope you and DH have a fabulous holiday  I really hope to keep seeing you post on this board, as you've been a tremendous support and your bright and optimistic outlook and balance to life are so refreshing  

*Dawn* - lots of luck for test day for you in case I'm not back       You sound like me on our last cycle, I was a total stresshead until after ET 

*Doodler* - hope all goes well with your Mum     I hope to meet Max and join his fan club soon too 

*Caroline Anne* - hope an extra week of downreg does the trick     

*Clarabelle* - that's fantastic weight loss, well done  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls!

Caroline - sorry to hear you've got another week of down/regging but it means we should be cycle buddies    I'm doing the short protocol so I expect to go in for a scan next weekend (if AF turns up on time  ) and then start stimming straight away..

Elaine - sorry your back is still causing you pain, but hope you can enjoy the wedding  

Vonnie - that sounds like a lot of nursing!  Think of the credit you must be storing up  

Doodler - hoping your mother's CT results were okay        Have you made your house move ?

Hannah - good luck with the revision   - it doesn't seem long since your last exams, or is that just me getting confused  

Clarabelle - as others have said, your weight loss ticker is really impressive  .  Hope its not driving you mad, and the doctors see the effort you've made.  Are you back at the clinic this month?  

Dawn - hoping that your PMA is keeping up, and you manage to take your mind off things over the weekend.  I've got everything crossed that this is going to be the one for you    You really deserve some good luck    

DH and I are off for the long weekend to Rum and Eigg, which we've been looking forward to for ages - just got to work out what to pack and pick him up from work by lunchtime    

Hello to everyone I've missed - have a super weekend  .  

Katerina x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Happy Friday!

Well not as happy as I've been the rest of my 2ww, think my PMA is wearing off - knicker checking and agonising over every wee twinge has begun in earnest!   Have been having a few stabbing type pains today, so have started to worried that it might all be over!  Going round to friends for dinner and chat, so hopefully will keep my mind of things, and then treating myself to a pedicure tomorrow!  Will have to find other distractions for the rest of the weekend.

Izzy - hope your procedure went ok today  , you're in my thoughts & prayers.

Jayne - have a fab holiday, think you guys deserve it  

AnneS - think you were convinced this was going to happen weren't you!  Hope the next week goes well, and you'll be ready to move on to stimms next week.  As Doodler said, the cyst should go away on its on, but if not they might drain it before starting you on stimms.  Keeping fingers crossed it does a disappearing act.  Another meet up at the end of June of beginning of July sounds good.  

Hannah - welcome back from the big smoke, how's the revising coming along?

Doodler - don't think you put any of us lot off our dinner, and hopefully we weren't loud enough to annoy anyone else!!    I hope your mum's CT results came back ok, sending you both a big  .  Hope Max copes with his bath & trim!!

Vonnie - have visions of you in a wee bonnet and apron doing your Flo Nightingale impression   

Elaine - hope you back holds up for the weekend, enjoy the wedding and time away  

Katerina - I know what you mean about the funding rules  , so annoyed that our 2 FET's are counted as full cycles, so we're off the NHS list.  I'd still have another year to wait on it if we'd not gone ahead with funding our txt!  Short protocol sounds like a great idea, did you have to push them for that?  Have a fab weekend away, sounds lovely  

Off to do my Natal CD to try to get some relax and PMA time in before heading out!
Have a fab weekend
Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry tis a quickie- got people staying and trying to pack round them...

Dawn- stabbing pains  are good in my book- I was really sore and had these funny shooting pains if i twisted round  keep that chin up but I know how the mental torture goes from here on in.Have a good night.

Izzy- thinking of you today- just devastating procedure for you to have to go through  

Katerina- sounds like a fab weekend- haven't bee to the islands for a while now and got a hankering to get away from the madness- enjoy!

Vonnie- I wouldn't do the full little nurse outfit or you may have more on your hands than you intended 

Elaine- hope you feel better for the wedding Have a good time 

Mums CT scan showed no change in the lung lesion which is good.Had us going for a bit as we saw a bowel cancer specialist nurse first who was very touchy feely and patting Mums hand...anyway they don't know what it is but not too worried.Phew!Thank god.

dx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS

just a quickie again

peanuts honey yeh before i found out i was preg had lots of pains and crampy draggy feeling like af was comming but it didnt, stay positive honey not long now to drive yourself mad

doodler glad your mums c scan looked positive, hows our wee maxie doing??

izzy sending you    cant stop thinking about you, cant imagine what you are going through  

jayne how are you and stewart honey??

jan hows things??

caroline anne sorry you have another week to drag out, does that mean dh has to cancel his work thing?

flash how are you?

kat not heard from you for ages, you ok

katerina have a good time honey

vonnie hows the invalid today    yeh better avoid nurse outfit  how long will he be out of action (sorry wrong choice of words )

elaine have a fab time at wedding

yeh hannah hopefully make another meet up soon

fiona and everyone i have missed hope you are all well,

k xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

a wee quickie from me too!

Feeling a bit better today, pains seems to have stopped, so not sure if thats good or not!  
Had a lovely relaxing pedicure this morning and then got my finger nails done as well.  The girl asked me the one question we hate to be asked - 'so do you have kids?'  And I managed to just smile and say 'hopefully soon', as opposed to just grinning and biting my tongue as I usually do.  So must be feeling a bit more positive!! or was just the fumes of the nail polish getting to me! 

Off to get some food in, and then to the cinema tonight to see Indiana Jones!!  Hopefully they've shot Harrison Ford in soft focus to hide his wrinkles, so I can drool over him!

Doodler - so glad to hear your mums CT results went ok, must have been a relief after all the touchy feeling!  Are they planning to keep an eye on things?  Good luck with the packing - surely your guests should be giving you a hand.

Twiggy - thanks for that, will hopefully be able to keep for going mad for the next 4 days!  Can't help thinking that I don't feel like I did when I fell prg last year, was so sure that I was before the test.  So really trying to not freak out too much - I'm not convincing you am I!!

Hope you all enjoy the weekend and the sunshine
Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.  Soz for this but its a bit of a me post, feeling really low at the moment and taking out on DH which isn't good considering he's in plaster and I'm supposed to be taking care of him!!  So bear with me as I vent everything out, here goes.  AF is due and isn't palying ball as she is late again, 2nd month running.  She seems to be really unpredictable at the moment as I'm having the usual bit of cramping with just a little bit of bleeding, in fact its so light at the moment I'm not having to use anything, if you know what I mean.  I'm panicing that I'm now starting to have the 'change' and ivf is just going to be a waste of time as its not going to work.  I know I'm being irrational as there may be other reason for this, I am exercising a lot and have been attending power plate classes.  Also I did have a lump in my breast, got it checked out and it was clear, but its disappeared, I feel as if I'm going round the bend with this   , one minute I think I could be pregnant then the next I'm menopausal.  FSH levels have been fine when I've been tested so god knows what this could be. 

Just wondered if anyone else has had a similar experience or am I just over analysing things and should just chill out as I'm just going to make it worse for myself.

Soz for the irrational post.

Vonnie xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just a quicky before I head off...

I'm all packed and ready to go.  I know where the internet cafe is though so will be on regularly to check up on how everyone is.  

Dawn, especially you...I hope the next few days goes quickly and you get a really BFP on Tuesday  

Vonnie, try not to worry about every twinge, change etc.  There is SO much riding on your body and how it responds to treatment that I know it is easy to read into every little detail but if you possible can, don't worry over things that you have no control over.  If your FSH levels have been fine - I'd rely on that more than your periods playing up a bit.  Honesty.  Take care

Hope the rest of you have a great weekend

Speak to you soon (from Spain)

Jayne


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy - I am so sorry to hear your news, take care both of you.  

Dawn - I hope you are taking it easy.  Good luck for Tuesday  

Vonnie - hope you are feeling a bit better and AF makes an appearance soon.  Your periods are probably playing up coz of stress and worries?  I know thats usually the case with mine and as Jayne says, so long as your fsh is ok you should be fine. 

Caroline Anne - sorry to hear you have another week of d/r, hope you are well.  I'm up for a June meet (towards the end of the month better for me), esp as tx looming.

Hannah - hope the revision is going well.

Hello everyone else, hope you are all well and had a good weekend.

Chook


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just a quickie on my tea break to check up on you all

dawn how are you feeling today only 1 more sleep until you find out, got everything crossed for you. I think i ovulated around 2 weeks on wed so will wait and see if af shows, staying away from test sticks until am sure am really late as waste of money when my af always late anyway (cycle day 31 today) going to test in another week if af not shown up.

vonnie hope af has arrived, is probably stress, tx takes alot out of you.

jayne have a fab time in spain

ok really have to run, back soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Hope you are all ok.  Feeling a bit of a idiot about my last post, think I was just stressing out for nothing as AF appeared with avengance, I keep on thinking I'm late by days but it only turns out to be 24 - 48 hrs max.  Good I can be such a drama queen sometimes, think I just lost it for a bit but now feeling back to normal and trying to get the positivity back.

Jayne, thanks for the reassurance.  Hope you are having a fab time on holiday and hope the weather is good.

Hope your enjoying the bank holiday, just going to get the invalid sorted and head out for a walk with my new boots.

Vonnie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi vonnie glad it has sorted itself out, good luck

kx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

where is everyone today

just wanted to say good luck to peanuts for tomorrow, thinking of you honey, evrythings crossed

take care

better run still at work

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just wanted to post quickly as just home from mock exams and have to do more revision before tomorrow.

Dawn - wanted to send you lots of good wishes for tomorrow - will be checking my emails throughout the day to see any news.

Vonnie - I felt exactly the same last month so dont think you are being silly at all.  AF always on time for me and I was late by almost a week (hence why think starting tx a month early) - I was totally panicking that I was getting the "change" and after DP getting op it was all going to be for nothing etc etc.
Was really glad to see you had posted and does not make me feel so bad!

 to everyone else - sorry for no more personals.

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi there!

Just enough time for a few wee messages, and hopefully I won't forget anyone.

Dawn, I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow.    I really hope you get a lovely positive! 

Kirsty, fingers crossed for a nice BFP for you too! That would be wonderful!  

Vonnie, it's really hard not to stress with everything you've got going on! I hope you're finding the PMA easy to rediscover. 

Chook, hope you're well. What news on the tx front? Are you underway already, or waiting for AF to show? I'm thinking of you! 

Jayne, have a lovely hol. I'm impressed that you're dedicated enough to find an Internet cafe - I have trouble getting myself to log on at home more than once a week! 

Doodler, I'm really pleased that you got positive news about your mum's scan. Sorry that I missed meeting Max - he sounds lovely (as long as you keep your flip-flops out of harm's way...) 

Caroline Anne, another week of d/r? I hope it's going quickly, and you're feeling fine. 

Jan, I hope your health is picking up again. You've had such a run of bad luck with it, it would be nice for you to get a good break!  How's the finger?

Katerina, how are you? Did you have a good break?

Elaine, how was Yorkshire? I hope your back is giving you a bit of peace. 

Hannah, good luck for the exams! 

Helen, hi!

We had our appointment last week, and have been given the best we could hope for: a stay of execution. Also, DH returned his highest sperm count ever - 16 million! Still poor motility and a high level of abnormality, but *much * higher count than previously. I've got until July to sort my weight out, or that really is it. If I don't get there, the chances are I'll be too old for tx by the time we get back to the top of the list, so no pressure...

Unfortunately, I have to seriously consider taking some kind of drugs to help the weight loss along. I'm just not strong enough to do it myself, and even if I was, I'm going too slowly. I really wanted to avoid this, but I don't think I have any choice. I'm surprised by how emotional and worked up the whole thing has left me feeling. It seems like a really extreme response, although I think I probably didn't fully appreciate how stressed I have been on all fronts lately!

Thanks for all of your supportive messages on the ticker! 

C xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your positive thoughts , really appreciate it.  Convinced myself yesterday that it was all over, but A/F hasn't arrived (although not sure if thats jsut because I'm still taking Climival & pessaries), so trying to keep as positive as possible for one more sleep!

Sorry too knackered for personals, so big hugs to everyone, and I'll catch up tomorrow when waiting for my results!!

Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dawn,

Thinking of you today, hope u get on ok at the hospital today.

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn,
thinking of you and praying for a good outcome today  


clarabelle- why don't you go to see your GP and explain the situation to see what they can help with- medication etc for weight loss?  Is self funding an option for you?Just wondered if you could take some pressure off yourself with the time limits.You could also enquire at Dundee and Glasgow what their cut off ages and bmi's are as your GP can refer you anywhere as far as I know.Don't assume they are all the same as in my experience they're not. Also- great news on DHs sperm count-my DH has high abnormals only 14% normal but he's never had any problem with straight IVF or ICSI and we've always had great fertilisation rates. we also had him tested for sperm DNA fragmentation to see if there was a particular sperm problem but he came back normal for that. So don't let the numbers stress you too much till you see what happens. You only need one good sperm 

vonnie- how was your break away? We all freak out. Its a dead cert for IF so don't feel bad about it 

kirsty- when are you going to test- i hadn't appreciated thats what stage you were at 

hannah- good luck with the mocks/revision  

jayne- have a great holiday 

chook-not long now- how are you feeling about next tx? 

flash- whats happening with you?
maz- hope you and bubs are well? 

Hi to everyone I've missed- up to eyeballs in packing and sorting out flaming bank who're trying hard to make things not go smoothly for the move on frid I will be without internet for a couple of weeks after we move but i;m sure i;ll find the library of steal dhs laptop for wifi somewhere... What else is happening- oh yes did i tell you I threw myself down the stairs on frid like a complete clutz- OUCH- couldn't decide whether to throw up or faint as i lay in a heap at the bottom - but my plan worked I don't have as many dishes to pack now  thought the lack of elbow skin and pulled muscles and bruises wasn't part of the plan  

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Doodler, ouch that sounded painful.  Hope your not to sore, did you feel like you were going to pass out?

Clarabelle, I agree with Doodler that it might be benefical to go and see your Dr to see if there is anything they can give you to help you achieve your goal.  Did the ERI say how much more they wanted you to lose? You've done great so far so carrying on what you've been doing, its obviously working!

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Test came back negative today - in a complete daze   

Didn't have a good feeling all through this cycle, just not sure what to do with myself now.  Will call the unit in a couple of days to see what the plan is for moving forward.  We were supposed to be going for a fresh cycle in May, but will all the delays in this cycle, thats probably not going to happen now.

Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dawn,

So sad to hear your news, sending you and your DH a big hug and hope you are looking after each other. My thoughts are with you both.

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just popped on to see if there was any news from you *Dawn* I'm really, really sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you this time  It sounds like a sensible plan to wait some time then consider your next options  Hope you and DH can get some time together to work through things.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn honey, I'm so sorry    You must be feeling just flattened and so upset.Its all such a struggle this tx business especially when you've already been through m/c etc. Now is not the time for decisions unless you need to get  a plan in place for sanity- just take some time to take care of one another and get through the aftermath as best you can. Call me anytime  

dx


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a short one and I'm afraid I'm not up to doing personals, but I wanted to say thanks for all your lovely messages.

I am feeling completely depressed and desperate. I have even resorted to booking an appointment with the counsellor at the clinic, but I'm not sure it will do any good. Carmel was lovely today and is calling me tomorrow to discuss future treatment - feel like I need a bit of time out to deal with it all first though.

Paul (who is now my DF - we got engaged in St Lucia) has been amazing but I worry that he is not getting the support he needs. He is meeting up with his best friend (who is a woman) tonight and we are hoping he opens up to her tonight. I feel so sorry for him and the guilt I feel is unbelievable. He has no fertility issues and I feel like I'm holding him back from a life with kids and someone who can give them to him. He assures me that he doesn't want anyone else and only wants kids because he's with me. Bless him.

We were so excited sitting in the waiting room for our 12 week scan and couldn't wait to see our baby on the screen. Sure enough, the sonographer said 'there's your baby' and it looked a good size, but then she turned the screen away and asked us to give her a minute until she detected the heartbeat. I knew straight away that she wasn't going to find it. It turned out that the baby was the right size and therefore the heartbeat must have only just stopped. Mine might as well have stopped too.

Why is life so cruel - to put someone through it once is awful, but twice in 6 months is unforgiveable. I just keep wondering what I have done in life that was so bad that we deserve this - they say what comes around, goes round...... But I know deep down that there are no answers.

Anyway, you are probably all rushing off to find a sharp knife or razor blades now so I will sign off. Thanks again for all your support - I appreciate you all......

*Dawn * - I am so sorry to hear your news today, you are in my thoughts.....   

Lots of love as always,

Iz xxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dawn,
Just home and checked straight away to hear on news.  So so sorry to hear it was not to be this time.  sending you and DH lots of love.  
My thoughts are with you.

Hannahx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Izzy,
My post must have crossed with yours.  So sorry you are going through such an awful time - I dont know what to say to you but hope that you and DF (congratulations on this) look after each other and can take some time to think about your options.
Lots of love
Hannahx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all
Just back from Yorkshire and lovely weekend with DH and had to check on D's news..

Dawn, cant express how sorry I am to see your news   .  It's so tough no matter how you thought it may be- was so hoping and   for a BFP for you this time.

Take good care of yourself.

Hx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Izzy-  you are going to feel desperate and despairing after the trauma you've been through.I would suggest going onto the miscarriage section on here and contacting one of the miscarriage associations online. Silver 6 will be able to put you in touch with them if you can't find them. She also moderates a miscarriage group having been through it 6 times herself. Its an awful thing to try to comes to terms with and you will always remember your baby and how much you love him/her and the hopes you had.I found the miscarriage sites really useful for understanding how I was feeling- what you're going through is completely normal.You'll feel a whole range of emotions. Please know though that there was nothing you could have done to prevent it and nothing either of you did wrong. Its cruel and heartbreaking.Don't blame yourself- I've been through this with DH feeling that the problem is mostly mine and he'd be better off with someone else but reality is you just don't know what went wrong with your baby. The majority of early miscarriages are caused by pure bad luck in the babies genetics- random events which even in young fertile women occur in about 50-60% of all their eggs. The sperm plays a part too and the division of the DNA can go wrong during early development.I'm not saying thats whats happened in your case just trying to help you see that you did nothing wrong.I'm really feeling for you both. I'm afraid you have a lot of grieving to do and we'll help you through it as best we can. Its a real emotional rollercoaster.Just give yourself time and space.
  

I found this link very moving but supportive.
http://www.ivf.com/misc.html
dx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Dawn - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of each other. 

Izzy - , thinking of you too, take care. 

Chook


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie

sending dawn a big   gutted for you was thinking of you all day 

iz cant imagine what you are going through sending you and dh a big 

k x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

feel really guilty typing this but was at the hospital today handing in my frozen pee and finding out what drugs  to take next and they did a test on the off chance and it was positive, was hoping dawn had the same am so so sorry 

k xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been awol, internet/phone line died on us last week and had to wait until today for BT engineer to come and sort it out. 
*
Dawn*- been thinking about you loads and was gutted for you to read that it wasn't to be today  BFNs just suck, no matter how positive or negative you feel about a cycle the disappointment is still the same  Feeling for you and DH and hope you're able to take some space and time to deal with this and move forward again when you are ready.

*Izzy*- just want to echo what Doodler has said you are grieving hard for your baby right now and need support to get through this time. Hope you're able to get in touch with people who can help you and DF at the difficult time. There's nothing you did to cause this so don't blame yourself. We're all here for you and thinking of you and DF 

*Clarabelle*- good news on the improvement on DH's count, that bodes well for treatment  Hope your GP is able to help with the weight loss, your doing great so far yourself though so keep telling yourself that  . Your ticker is certainly coming moving in the right direction 

*Vonnie*- hope you're feeling a bit better now. Typical of AF to muck you about when you least want it to  Lots of luck for your upcoming cycle 

*Doodler*- ouch  If that's what happened to you what state were the stairs in  Hope all goes well with the move on Friday and you enjoy tackling the new project. Hope the internet gets sorted soon too 

*Kirsty*-    OMG congratulations hun  am thrilled for you and DH 

*Flash*- glad to hear you had a lovely weekend away with DH. That's what Bank holidays are for 
*
Hannah*- hope the revision and exams are going well 

*Jayne*- bet you're having a fab time in Spain just now  
*
Caroline Anne*- sorry to hear about the longer down reg, can sympathise with you on that  But all in a good cause so keep  that it'll give you the best start for stimms next week instead 

Sorry I'm so behind on posts girls but life been a bit busy  MIL stayed for a week so was finding it difficult to log on and then internet went down. Hope to keep up with you all more often from now on. All well with me and Lily just trying to get to grips with my new status as an on tap milking machine 

Much love and hugs to all who need them 

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Dawn and Izzy- hope you're both coping ok  

Kirsty-congratulations!   Bet that was unexpected 

Maz-are you tied to the mini milk guzzler all day( sorry lily!)? I believe it can be very tiring. the stairs smairs-I've got an imprint of one on my pelvis  

How's everyone else? I've got to really buckle down and finish packing today 

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

Izzy and Dawn, hope you both are okay today.  Just wanted to send you both a big hug   and thinking of you both.

Kirsty, congratulation, did you have a inkling that it was going to be postive.

Maz, good to hear from you.  

Doodler, good luck with the packing.  I don't envy you at all.

Anyway hope everyone is well and take care

Vonnie


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

just wanted to check on dawn again, worried about you hon hope you are ok.

k x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

i am a bit worried today woke up with pain last night and have it again today so am keeping everything crossed. Didnt think for 1 min that clomid would work, am in shock. Thanks for all your kind wishes

k xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

KIRSTY- BOUND TO BE A TENSE TIME FOR YOU. JUST TAKE ONE DAY AT A TIME.
DX


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ola!!!  

Here in Spain.  The weather has been rubbish for a couple of days but glorious today  

Dawn, I popped in to hear your news and am SO VERY SAD to hear that it was a negative for you.  take your time to get over this such disappointing news before you start to look forward to the future and make some plans.     I have been thinking of you so much since I´ve been on holiday.  

Izzy, I am devastated to hear what you have gone through.  I can´t copmprehend just how awful it is for you.    What i do know is that all of our infertility problems are doen to my "plumbing" but I know that Stuart and I are a team and i would love him to death if it was him and I expect no less from him as it´s me...so try not to feel bad.  Your DH can´t help falling in love with you any more than you can help the physical problems that makes having a baby difficult for you  

Kirsty     I am just so deighted that you have had such an unexpected positive.  I was going to type something stupid like you so deserve it but you know what...we all deserve it here, don´t we.  I´m glad that it has been another success for you.  Congratulations (at this early stage ) and here´s to another successfull and joyfull pregnancy  

Hello to everyone else  

I´´ve been down the indoor market and had two wines already.  Am fnding it a bit more of a struggle than I thought to enjoy myself all the time.  maybe it was a bit much to ask to come on holiday just days after our 7th and final negative and expect myself to be the life and soul...the good news is that two more are arriving tomorrow and that means I can blend in a bit more...

having a lovely time and my trousers will be far too tight by the end of the week

Adios

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

jayne glad you are having a good time in spain, you are right we all deserve it on here, just wish i could wave a magic wand and make it happen for all off you 

hey doodler hows you and our wee max??


hi to everyone else

k x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OHLAY Jayne! I think you're doing fab considering the circumstances. All grieving is mixed with laughter and tears so you just fill those trousers as much as you want.Glad the weather picked up for you- its pouring here today and dark.

kirsty- Max is looking very curly and soft after getting soaked this morning but he deperately needs a bath- not a hope till we've moved now. he's bemused as to why i've packed his biscuit jar and keeps smelling the box poor wee soul. Actually he's feeling unsettled already hiding upstairs in the wardrobe.

dx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

aww poor we max good luck with move hope it doesnt upset him too much

k xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

have dispatched parents off to Inverness with our car (uh,oh ...   ) to enjoy themselves for a weekbefore they come back and depart from Edinburgh airport. Did I mention that they were/are around?? Hence teh long silence. But it made my extra week downregging fly by - scna tomorrow. Hopefully stimming from tomorrow.

Izzy and Dawn - I am so sorry that you both have such a difficult time.   

Everyone - take care!!!   

C xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all your kind words & thoughts, means so much to me.  
Still feeling flat from yesterday, but somehow not as bad as I've been in the past, maybe because we didn't have so far to fall with a straight BFN, as opposed to BFP's that have been taken from us.  Although I don't think its hit us both properly yet.  

Have been quite quickly thinking about a plan for moving forward, think its because we've not had a full cycle in nearly 10 months, and have been ready for it for a while.  Although when the hosp called me back today, they said I wasn't on the list for May - am really mad as I've been saying this to the staff since my FET was cancelled in Feb, just in case we decided to wait and go straight into a full cycle, and its only now anyone has bothered to look at the list  .  Mad at Dr Raja as this was planned since our follow up with him in November  .  Anyway they might be able to squeeze me in in August, so tried not to rant too much at them just in case they change their mind, but that now means cycling when moving house and into my in-laws!   Glutton for punishment or what!  Think I'll just let things sink in first, then we'll get back to the ERI to discuss things properly.

Izzy - My heart breaks to hear what you and DF have been through  .  Try to remember that you and DF will be going through things at different times, and in different ways, but you are both grieving, so please take care of each other .  I hope DH was able to open up to his friend, but it might take more time for him to get there.  Please try to access the information on the miscarrage associations website, they have some very useful material to help you understand how you're feeling, and also some help and guidance for those around you to help them support you and DF through this time.  

Vonnie - how you doing hun?  Hope you can now see an end in sight on the lead up to txt, and are getting some PMA back  

Jayne - glad the weather has picked up for you.  I know it can't be easy just to go straight back to being the life and soul with all you've been through, but hope you're able to enjoy your holiday, and worry about your waistline when you get back 

Clarabelle - Well done you on your weight loss, you should be really proud of yourself.  Hopefully a trip to your GP will help to keep you on the straight and narrow, and give you the support you need to crack things by July.  Don't give up   

Kirsty - wow, thats fab news, please don't feel guilty in any way, thats the best news any of us could have wished for you.  Here's to a happy & healthy prg for you and a new baby bro or sis for Caelan  .  Just make sure you take it easy   

Elaine - how you doing hun?  Won't be long to your 20 week scan, I'm sure you'll see a real difference from 12 weeks.  Hope th back pain is easing off for you, is it possible to work from home or do some car sharing to help you out?

Helen - hope you had a fab time in Yorkshire.  Was thinking that if we meet up again soon, you'll need to remind me to lend you my Natal CD so you can try it out.  Let me know if you fancy it.

AnneS - Glad you've managed to survive the week with your folks and your d/r, wishing you lots of luck for scan tomorrow - hoping for happy hormones for you  

Maz - well done in surviving a week with MIL and no escape via the internet!  Big hugs to you and Lily 

Hello and big hugs to anyone I've missed - sorry brain is still mush!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Dawn - so very sad that it hasn't worked for you, life is so cruel.    Just wish there were better ends to these things.   Hope you can take the time to get over this (its taken me as couple of weeks for the BFN to really hit home in the past), and enjoy a couple of months off before a full cycle, which will have a better chance.      

Got to go sadly - far too much to do after weekend away (which was fab   )  Kirsty - hope those pains are just your little one settling in and you can take it easy and enjoy your good news 

K xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't believe it - I have to donwreg another week - oh, poo  

Not a happy bunny. Dh will have to cancel lucrative work, I am sick of the injections (not literally).

Sorry abotu the rant. 

C


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Caroline, that's rotten luck - there seem to have been several folk recently having to down reg for very long periods, and I do sympathise that it wrecks your predictions for when EC/ET are going to be   and that really adds to the stress, particularly if you and DH lose out on work   On the other hand you want the txt to have the best chance, and hopefully this will do it and ensure you're quite ready for stimming  .  

Somebody asked if i'd had to press to do the short protocol (no d/r  ) - not really - ERI seem to think it reduces the chance of OHSS, but will only recommend it for people with at least 15 or 16 resting follicles (? the ones they count at your baseline scan) as its likely to lead to at least one fewer egg collected, and not that many folk meet that criterion. 

I've had a stressful day at work   but partially restored with a nice acupuncture session    Hope everyone else is okay  

Katerina


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

sorry for being so quiet for months ... life was just a rollercoaster even without IVF ... cyst, Zoladex, Gran's death, mum's hospital episode etc. 

Anyway...

Was at the clinic this morning for scan - all ok, totally shut down and will start stims on Thursday. They saw some fluid in the uterine cavity (not telling what it is!) so I'll have to take antibiotics before the egg collection. Can't believe we're back in the works again after all the hassle with my endo...  

How does it work again?  

DH said that now that we're only on private funding we can move to another clinic if we want to ... any ideas on that? Is Ninewells/Nuffield worth it? 

Hugs all around ...

Kat


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Kat we were at the clinic this morning must of missed you, Suzanne is very ill with hyperstimulation 23eggs collected on monday, 4embryos in freeze. we have been attending the clinic everyday for suzanne's scans and blood tests, she is not to well.

Charles x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning All,

Hope you are all doing okay.

Ola Jayne, hope your having a fab time on your holiday, it sounds as if you are.  Hope your enjoying the food and drink, they way I look at putting weight on while on holiday is if it can go on that easily it will come off easily when I get home, so eat drink and be merry, and have a San Miquel for me!!

Doodler, hope the move has gone okay.

Hi Kat, good to hear from you.  Sounds as if you've had a tough time lately, glad to hear things have shut down okay and now on the happy drugs.

Caroline, bummer about the extra week of d/r in more ways than one.  Hopefully it will bring about a bumper crop of eggs for you, bet you just want to get onto the happy drugs.

Kirsty, hope you are doing okay, come to terms with your happy result?

Maz, how are things?  Getting into a routine?

Suzanne and Charlie, hope the ohss is settling down?  Are you PUPO?

Izzy and Dawn, thinking of you both and hope you are your other halfs are doing okay through this difficult time.

Well glad its the weekend but I'm still nurse maid to DH.  You would of thought he'd be used to the cast by now but no, he is so making the most out of the situation and he is loving it.  Funnily enough he can still manage to go to the pub with his mates!!  Not much planned just heading into town to look for some more walking stuff for our hols and some chinos for DH but that will depend if he need to try them on.

Hope everyone is well and   for all

Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi!

Dawn, I was really sorry to read your news.     I hope you're ok.

Izzy, I can only imagine how difficult things are for you now.  Thinking of you.

Caroline Anne, sorry you have another week of d/r, but hope that means that it will give you a good result!

Doodler, hope your move went well, and you managed to get Max out of the cupboard!  How are the bruises?

Maz, how are you getting on?  I'm sure life is mayhem, but I hope you're enjoying it!

Kat, nice to hear from you, although I'm sorry life's been so tough lately!  When are you due for EC?

Jayne, sounds like a lovely holiday - enjoy it as much as you can!

Charlie, sorry to hear about Suzanne.  Hope she's ok (and you too).

Kirsty, what lovely news!   

Vonnie, hope DH gives you a break!

Hannah, Elaine, Katerina, Chook, Flash and Jan, hope you're all well! 

Did I miss anyone out?  Sorry!

I've gained a little weight, but I think it is as much to do with AF as anything, so I'm not going to panic unless I am still this heavy next week!  Thanks for all of your advice.  I've been to the doc, and she wasn't very keen on the drugs.  Certainly, they don't seem to actually speed up weight loss much at all, and they can cause heart problems, and you can't take them if pg.  Considering we do still want to try naturally (wishful thinking, I know, but I'm sticking with doodler's words - it only takes one   ...), I don't think they're a great idea.

I might change my mind, but for now I'll just keep going as I am.  The doctor seemed to think WW was the best way to go anyway...

Hope you're all well
C xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Evening Ladies

Hope you don't mind me leaving a post  Several years ago I used to be active on this thread but stopped after I changed my journey to going through Adoption.  Although I still like to 'lurk' on here from time to time and see how some of my old cycle buddies are getting on.

Jayne - I am so sorry to read that your latest cycle resulted in a BFN , I know the pain that can bring.  But as always I admire your coping mechanisms.  Hope you and your hubby enjoy your hol  

Kirsty - Big congrats on your BFP   I am truly delighted for you and your family.  Your wee son looks sooo adorable 

Maz - Also delighted to read your news of your beautiful new daughter 

Take care and again hope you don't mind me intruding on the thread
Lynn xx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Vonnie, thanks for asking about Suzs, we were at the clinic this morning scan/blood, got a telephone call 1hour later to go back for another blood test, Suzs sore all over with blood being taken everyday all week, and it needs someone that can find her 'hidden' veins to get a sample, she is on blood thining 'jabs' in the tum everyday. also,(which I give her)
the ohss is alltogether a dangerous situation to be in, I took the week off work to look after Suzs, or she would have been hospitalized ward210 I believe.
Problem is danger of blood clots and fluid in womb, to which can reach her lungs and restrict breathing, Suzs looks 6months pregnant in a week, waist now 40" from the fluid caused by over stimulation and also danger from ovarian twisting.

Back on Monday to the clinic for more scans/blood, BTW Vonnie, sorry me a bit slow but what is PUPO? could not work it out. :-((

Anyhow I must go for now, thankyou all for your thoughts, cu all later,

Charles x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Charlie,

PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise.

Will be back later for more got to get DH up, showers and dressed.  

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just on for a quick catch up and to do a "me" post - sorry in advance!!

Jayne - hope you having a lovely break in Spain - nice to get your email.

Charlie - sorry to read your mail but keeping everything crossed for a great outcome  

Kirsty -   sorry my head is all over the place -dont think I have said this to you - so pleased for your news.  Hope you taking it easy.

Dawn/Izzy - thinking of you both and hoping you are doing okay

Hey to everyone else!  Sorry for no more personals at the moment.

HAd a really quick question - my exams are tomorrow and Tuesday so mega stressed with trying to study and take in as much as poss over next 24 hours...... waiting on AF to arrive to start downregging and HEY!  arrived right on time today!!!  Really pleased cause means we are one step further to starting tx.
Just wondered - I take it I just phone in the morning before I go for my exam and try and make an appointment for tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday afternoon??  I am sure someone said that it is normally afternoon appointments?

Thanks for the earlier info on what to expect - really helped.
I just wanted to make sure that I do the right thing in the morning - talk about mental timing!!  Also not had much wine at all lately and had half a bottle last night (hope that was okay!!)

Anyway - hope you all having nice weekend - sorry again for the "me" post.
Hx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on very briefly but a big  to everyone  Hope you're all enjoying the weekend, though what a mixed bag it's been  

*Hannah* - hopefully I've remembered this right, but if not I'm sure someone else will correct me  You can either just call now and leave a message on the answering machine or call tomorrow morning. I used to always get the answering machine, which means someone will call you back later in the day when they get the message. They'll then offer you an appointment, I think usually late morning, for your scan some time during the first few days of your period. It often depends how busy they are as to how soon they get you in, but none of it should be affected by the timing of your exams, so don't worry about it. Good luck  it's very exciting getting started because you feel things are finally beginning to happen 

Best wishes and lots of luck to everyone    
Elaine


----------



## Dizzy-Kipper (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello everyone, Im new to the boards but have been lurking for a while. I underwent ICSI at ERI with DR Thong last year. I have a beautiful 8 month old baby and am getting mentally prepared to try again for baby number 2. 

I have been breastfeeding so have not had a period since Jan 07, I am hoping the clinic can give me something to start me off but I am unsure if they will, does anyone know what they will do? 

Also will they put me to the bottom of the list because I already have a child?  All our previous attempts were paid for privately, I haven't had any NHS attempts.

Thanks for any advise you can give me.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dizzy-Kipper said:


> Hello everyone, Im new to the boards but have been lurking for a while. I underwent ICSI at ERI with DR Thong last year. I have a beautiful 8 month old baby and am getting mentally prepared to try again for baby number 2.
> 
> I have been breastfeeding so have not had a period since Jan 07, I am hoping the clinic can give me something to start me off but I am unsure if they will, does anyone know what they will do?
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to FF 

Wonderful to read that your ICSI was successful ! I'm not at ERI (I'm one of the moderators on this IVF board) so I'm afraid I'm not completely sure how it works in your area of Scotland but I do know that the majority of clinics wouldn't offer NHS funded cycles to you as you now already have a child. Most will remove you from any waiting list if you conceive successfully whilst on the list....and unfortunately most will have criteria that says if you already have a child then you lose your entitlement to funded cycles. I'm not sure if in Scotland you have PCTs (Primary Care Trusts) but if you have them (or similar) they are the official body to contact regards finding out your entitlement.

You may also be interested in the following boards on this website:

Hoping for another miracle....which is for members who are ttc for 2nd child with treatment

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

Babydust board....for all baby related chat (as these IVF boards are primarily for those still going through treatment so we keep baby chat to a minimum on here)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=75.0

Introductions board.....where you might like to tell us a little bit more about yourself

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

and finally Scotland locations board....where you can chat to other members in Scotland !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=259.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Just back from my first exam and about to start revising for the one tomorrow.
Just wanted to say - Elaine - thanks so much for getting back to me - left a message like you said but didnt hear anything so phoned after my exam today - (tried not to think about it whilst sitting exam!!) - they apparently could not make out my surname and thats why had not phoned me back.

Anyway - going in at half twelve on Wednesday which is my first day back at work after 3 weeks so have not got a clue how I am going to tell them that I need to have a few hours off again!!!  Ooops!!  

Oh well - dont think passed exam today - it was tax - horrible !!  Audit tomorrow so best get on.

Hope everyone is well

Hannahx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry dont have time to post as at work and really busy

caroline anne sorry you have to dr for another week

kat welcome back good luck on stims

hi to everyone else have to run.

k x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello dizzy kipper (good name  ) - congratulations on your baby, its nice to hear of successes at ERI!  

I suspect that you'll definitely have to fund future txt yourself (nhs funding only if you don't already have children, but otherwise if you've been treated there before, joining the waiting list for self-funded treatment might just be a case of ringing the clinic (242 2450 for the blue team in case its not struck in your memory!) and asking to be put on it?  I'm sure they would tell you if you needed to be re-referred by your GP or have an appointment with one of their doctors or anything.  I think the waiting list may be about 5-6 months, but it varies and they do offer people into cancellations.  

 Kat, great to have you back, and lots of luck for this cycle    

Jayne - hope the holiday is good & you're keeping too busy to get to the internet cafe  

Elaine - good luck for your detailed scan - hope its really special.  Is the indigestion/backache easing up?  

Dawn - how are you?   We're here for you if you're feeling low  

Caroline Anne - how are you?   Hope you've managed to readjust you & DH's work, and the d/regging is doing its stuff  

Hannah - glad the ball is rolling for you, and it will take your mind off waiting for exam results!  Good luck with tomorrow's exam  

Clarabelle - glad to hear your appointment wasn't too bad, and hope that WW or similar will help you.  It doesn't help to have one set of doctors say one thing and your GP another, but hope you can continue whatever has been going right recently  

Doodler, Izzy - how are you?  

Sorry I haven't got to everyone -  to Vonnie, Kirsty, Maz, Chook, Mimou and anyone I've missed  

Oh, and me - I started stimms today  !  I feel a bit scared to be back at this stage again, and hoping for a smooth, fresh cycle, like I was last August  .  I know it'll all go quickly now - EC likely to be the 13th or 16th.  Back for a scan on Thursday at 8ish if anyone else is there that morning and fancies a coffee together?  

Take care,

K  xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Dizzy!  Lovely to hear you've had a successful tx.  I don't know for certain, but I'm pretty sure that NHS funded tx is not given if you already have a child.

Kirsty, hope you're well.

Katerina, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you have a good, successful cycle this time!   

Hannah, exams on tax and audit (shudder) - how are you coping?  Fingers crossed for you too, on both fronts!   

and a big   to everyone else!

C xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

A big  to everyone this lovely evening 

Wow, what a busy thread this is at the moment with so many people either just finished treatment or just starting  Will have to do my best with a few personals.

*Clarabelle* - sorry the Doctor couldn't come up with anything else to help with the weight loss, but you are truly doing a brilliant job yourself and deserve a massive pat on the back  When is it your back at ERI again?

*Katerina* - I'd forgotten that because you were doing short protocol you'd be straight into treatment, which is great news  It certainly cuts out a lot of the hanging around, particularly as there have been some marathon downregs on here recently  Plus it sounds ideal for you because you hopefully won't get too many eggs  I'll be keeping everything crossed for this cycle for you        Thanks for your kind wishes, excited and nervous all at once about Wednesday  The indigestion and backache are really playing up today, but it must be the same hormones that are responsible because I often get them together 

*Kirsty* - hope you are still enjoying being on cloud nine  Don't overdo it at work!

*Hannah* - good luck with your exam tomorrow  I'm sure it probably went better than you think today. I don't envy you though: tax and audit  Hope all goes well on Wednesday too     

*Dizzy Kipper* - welcome and many congratulations on your little one  As I understand it (though best to check by ringing ERI) you only get NHS funding if you have no children, so you won't be eligible now even though you self-funded before  However I think you just need to ring ERI and ask to be put back on the self-funding list to start again, and as Katerina said, the wait is usually about 6 months. Don't know the answer about periods I'm afraid, but I'm sure the Nurses would be able to answer that one if you rang in. Lots of luck for your next attempt 

*Suzanne and Charlie *- hope Suzanne is feeling better and the OHSS eases up soon   

*Lynn* - hello and hope you are enjoying life as a new Mummy 

*Vonnie* - hope the holiday shopping went well and your DH is making a quick recovery 

*Kat* - wow you're back on the rollercoaster again - really hope it goes well for you       Sorry I've no idea about other clinics, though I used to 'talk' on here to someone who had treatment at Glasgow Nuffield and she thought they were really good. I've also heard GCRM (hope that's right) get good feedback and I know someone who had treatment at Ninewells a few years ago and they spoke highly of them.

*Caroline Anne* - hope your surviving your umpteenth week of downreg OK and there's better news at your scan this week       Hopefully the waiting will all pay off in the end 

*Dawn* - hope you are doing better  Sounds like a stressful time all round taking into account you moving house and into your in-laws for a bit too. Hope you can get things sorted for another full cycle to suit you. Who's managing the waiting list while Laura is off? I always found her really helpful. I'm very excited about the scan, though with a hint of anxiety/nerves too. The backache is literally a pain but unfortunately car sharing isn't an option, but I've negotiated to work from home one day a week. Mind you, I had to come home today because they were painting at work and the fumes were overwhelming, but I got nothing done because the laptop wouldn't log on - oops 

*Doodler* - how are you and Max getting on? He certainly has a big fan club on here  Are you moved yet or is that still to come? Hope everything is going well 

*Jayne* - hope you are having a fabulous time and there has been bucket loads more sunshine  If those trousers aren't too tight by the end of the holiday, I'll want to know why! Let go and just enjoy yourself 

*Maz* - that picture of Lily is just so adorable  I hope you're having a lovely time and settling into your new role 

*Chook* - how are you doing? I've totally lost track of where you're up to, are you getting started on treatment soon?

*Helen* - where about in Yorkshire were you? We were down near Beverley the same weekend for a wedding. It's certainly a lovely part of the country - hope you had a lovely time too 

*Izzy* - I was so sad to read your post  I so hope that you found/find the appointment with the counsellor a big help   Your DF can go along too if he wants to, and that may be a good way to help him to open up and start talking about things  Please don't blame yourself for what has happened, it is such a terrible thing to go through but you certainly couldn't have had any control over it  Take care of yourself and allow yourself the time to grieve and get through this and I hope your DF is able to open up and you can support each other through this tough time.

*Jan* - hope all is well with you as you've been a bit quiet on here of late 

*Finbarina* - hope all is going well with you and your sciatica has improved 

*Fionajane* - not long now until Carys' first birthday - that must feel like a real milestone 

*Mimou* - not seen you post for a while either, have you made any decisions about next steps  Hope you and your DH are well 

Hope I haven't missed anyone and sorry if I have  Off to lie down after such a long post 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on for a while, been trying to get my head together, as I think the BFN only hit me properly at the weekend.  Still a bit dazed and confused, and a bit teary at the minute, so just trying to get through the days.  Have a long weekend at home in a couple of weeks, so looking forward to some pampering by my mum!

AnneS - sorry about having to d/r for another week  , hope you're coping ok and th drugs are finally kicking in.  Hang in there  

Kat - hello stranger!  Fab to hear from you, although sorry to hear about your rollercoaster of a time over the last few months  .  Congrats on being back to treatment, and almost on stimms - will be keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle      I'm sure Jan and Doodler would be able to tell you about clinics in Glasgow or Dundee if you ask them nicely!

Vonnie - how's your patient!  and your patience!  Hope the plaster is coming off soon - I bet you wish you'd tried the 'hit it with a family bible' trick first  

Clarabelle - Please don't get annoyed with putting on a little weight, you've been doing so well.  Think the Docs forget how stressful this process is with all the waiting for treatment, and all the other pressures we put on ourselves.  Keep up the momentum and the PMA and I'm sure you'll manage to hit their target by July.  We're here for moral support if you need us, and I hope you get the support through WW  

Lynn - hello - lovely to hear your success of adoption, hope motherhood is everything you thought it would be.  Fell free to pop in to see us  

SuzCharlie - sorry to hear about the OHSS, hope Suz feels better soon.

Hannah - wow, and A/F that turned up on time - what a surprise!  I'm glad you managed to sort out an appt that suits around your exams - good luck for tomorrow, and for your appt of Wednesday.  Welcome to the next stage of the rollercoaster journey!    Don't worry about your half a bottle of wine!  Some girls cut our alcohol through their whole treatment cycle, but others will have a glass or two during d/r, but nothing during stimss/2ww.  Whatever you're happier with, as long as you're eating healthily, and keeping you're stress levels down.  Good luck    

Elaine - wow can't believe you're 20 weeks already!  Hope the back pain and indigestion has died down, and you're beginning to enjoy your pregnancy    Oops, our posts crossed!  Emma is looking after the list while Laura is off, and she was good, but kept telling me not to worry and that I'm atill really young - which is lovley to hear, but when you've been TTC for 4.5 years, its not much comfort!  Glad you're able to work from home for a day, and just think - its only for 3 more months before you're on your baby holiday!

Dizzy-Kipper - welcome to our thread, and congratulations on baby number 1!  AS the girls have said, you should call the clinic to see about joining the list again, and I think you'll have to join the bottom of the list, for funded cycles its about 6months long.  I'm afraid the girls are right, if you've already got a child, they won't consider you for NHS funding at all.  Good luck with things, and keep us up to date with how you get on.

Katerina - congrats of starting stimms!  Must be scary after what you went through last year, but hope the SP works better for you.  It was me who asked the question on SP, thanks for clearing things up for me.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your short cycle      

Doodler - how did the move go?  Hope it was uneventful, and Max is coping ok.  Tell him he can come to stay with me if he doesn't like his new house!! Not sure whether he'd take that as a threat or not!!    

Think I've run out of steam!  Big hugs to everyone I've forgotten!
Take care
Dx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, just a quickie from me as meant to be studying.  I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I get get on with tx and think I'll be waiting a while longer as no sign of AF.  Its not unusual for me to have 40+ day cycles especially when I'm stressed so I could have another week or two to wait.  I'm trying not to think/worry about it until I get exams out the way this week.  As I was meant to call in with my May period do you think I should call in to update them? 

Clarabelle - dont give yourself a hard time, you've done really well so far and its really not easy   

Hannah - Good luck for your exam and your appointment tomorrow.  

Elaine - hope you are well and that your scan goes well.  I cant believe your are 20 weeks either!

Dawn - sorry to hear you are feeling low  , take care.

Hello to everyone else, sorry have to dash and get my head in the books.

Chook


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi just checking in on you all at work again so no time for personals

peanuts sending you a big    honey thinking of you

lynn congratulations honey

chook hope af arrives soon

hannah good luck for appointment and exam

katerina good luck for app thur

dizzy i pmed you

kat good luck with stims

doodler/ jan/ jayne how are you?

caroline anne hows dr going?

ok have to run hi to everyone i have missed

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi girls,

just a quick update and apologies for not personals.
The parents will return to Edinburgh from their roundtrip of Northern Scotland and hopefully   bring back my car without scratches ...
Am trying to do some work but am failing miserably. Must be the hormons. Downregging goes ok, even on the double dose I only have the occasional bit of headache and a little night sweat, but it seems to help to keep the acupuncture going.
Scan on Thursday and then hopefully (finally   ) stims. Will be   with you Katerina!!!

Take care everyone.

CA xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I won't do any personals as I should be at the bar by now but just wanted to say I've popped on at the internet cafe on holiday.  I think I've said already but it's probably not been a brilliant idea coming on holiday just 5 days after our 7th and final bfn.  I've been quite upset a couple of times after too many vino's but I have to say that Stuart has been just the best   in fact it was twenty years ago yesterday we got engaged so we had a wee celebration that night.  

Anyway, I promise I'll post properly when I get home...but just wanted yous all to know I'm thinking of you  

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quick hi and buy just checking on you all, will try and post this afternoon

jayne congrats on 20th anniversary

caroline anne good luck for scan thur.

k xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

Just a quickie as off to the hospital with DH to get his cast off.  Can't wait as he's so not a model patient and has started to get really grumpy plus he nearly broke my nose last night in bed with the cast!

Quick question planning to get a bit of colour put into my hair but wondered if it was safe to do before starting tx in Aug?

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just a quickie from me too - 

Jayne - congrats on anniversary - really thinking of you during this time.

Chook - best of luck with the exams!

Dawn - hope you doing okay  

Caroline Anne / Katerina - good luck for scans 

Sorry for no more personals - hope everyone is well today and sending everyone lots of love.

I am just back from hospital so thought I would send this quickly - got all my drugs and had my dummy transfer - apparently only one folicle on right side (quiet??) and four on the other - not sure if this is bad - anyone tell me?  Sorry for being so silly about all this.
Anyway - start drugs on 23 June - very very nervous - think DP is going to do it for me.........

Going out tonight as STILL not seen Sex and City film whilst doing exams (i am a huge fan!).  I asked if it was okay to have a half bottle of wine with DP and they dont seem to think a glass of wine here and there is anything - hope thats okay but really feel I need it after the last few days of exams!!

Sorry for no more personals again - better go for now.

Speak soon

Hx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

ebony you need to let your hair down after the exams etc i am sure a bit of wine wont do any harm considering not had et yet  i am a huge sex and the city fan aswell and really cant wait to see it just not had the time yet, planning a girls night out to see it soon, cant wait. Have fun

hi vonnie dont think hair dye should do any harm if tx not until aug, good luck for dh getting cast off

ok have to run speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all 

Just on briefly to wish *Caroline Anne* lots of luck for tomorrow's scan and hope you can finally get on to the happy hormones      

*Vonnie* - as I understand it you can even dye your hair in pregnancy, though they usually recommend getting highlights so the dye doesn't necessarily come into contact with your scalp. Therefore you should be fine to do it pre-treatment 

*Hannah* - I wouldn't worry too much about how many resting follies you have, as I've always had a totally different number to the number that come up during treatment and the number of eggs that I get. I think (everyone else please correct me if I'm wrong) they are mainly checking to see everything looks OK i.e. there are no cysts and the number can give them some indication how many follies you might get during treatment  I think the thought of treatment is in many ways much more nerve-wracking than actually doing it, and certainly once that first injection is done it feels like you've got over a major hurdle  Go and enjoy yourself as a little alcohol right now won't do any harm 

*Dawn* - hope you are starting to feel a bit better about things  A weekend of pampering by your Mum sounds lovely 

*Jayne* - happy 20 years since getting engaged  Enjoy the rest of your holiday 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all OK 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lots of us stimming at the same time ... *waves* ... I'll start tomorrow. Got menopour, so will have to do the whole "chemistry lesson" experience again.   

Ebony - not sure about the follies, but think there may be actually more than they found? Gosh, I've been out of the whole game for too long!!  

Back to my "voodoo woman" Julia (acupuncturist) tomorrow as well... after the BFN from the FET last November I've not seen her.   Also planning to go to the gym or for a swim tomorrow. 

Sorry for no more personals, but am totally shattered. 

Speak soon!
Kat


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Kat* - our posts must have crossed! Massives of luck for you for tomorrow and starting again too       I can't imagine there's anyone who could be as careless with Menopur as me - my DP had to break open the glass vials for me because I kept crushing them and cutting my fingers   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning!!!

Yes,yes, yesd - i am finally on the happy hormons!! Lining nice and thin and off i am on Gonal f.

Kat - hi there, cycle buddy!! What a conincidence that we are so close together - following Katerina's lead   . Menopur- does that mean you have to mix?? I am doing acupuncture as well - and the occasional swim!!

Katerina - how are you doing?? Having fun with the extra injections?? Or do you not have to do the double of Burserelin and stim ??

Elaine - how are you?? Aren't you half way by now?? When is your scan? Best of luck, so nice to knwo that you were succesful on your second treatment!!!

Vonnie - i agree on previous advice re. hair colouring - somedyes and bleaches can enter body through skin and this shoudl be avoided, but as you are pre treatment it shoudl be ok. Also, if you hairdresser is careful this can be much reduced by now liberally slapping the dye onto yoru scalp. Probably means the roots are showing a littel earlier?? Will you give Dh a short, sharp shock when the plaster is off and hand him a list of missed household duties??  

Dawn - how are you doing?? Hope you have a nice time with your mum

Jayne - I can imagine that being on holidays wiht a bunch of (however nice ) people is not necessarily that easy so shortly after your disappointment. Your Dh sounds lie a lovely man. Congrats on 'netting' him and well worht celebrating the engagement.we have our 5th wedding anniversary coming up - I cannot believe it has been that long as we married on our 5th anniversary of getting together and I new him for a few years before as well.

Kirsty - how are you?? counting down the 2wwto scan? Will PM you. Take care!!!!!  

Ebony - don't apologise for feelign swamped by all the facts and info that the hospital/treatment throws at you. It is not silly to ask about these things. I agree with previosu advice and have in fact just been told this morning that counting the follicles on your ovaries just at the end of down regging/beginning of stims does not determine the number of follicles you will grow. As the ovaries are 'rested' at this point, some follicels are so small that they cannot be detected. 
I was borderline needle phobic but managed to do my injectiosn myself. The needles are so fine that you oftne do not even feel the insertion. Do you want some tips for hwo to do this? I hope they have shown and explained everything to you??

Chook - hope that you sailed through your examin.  Did you ring the clinic? I have been generally happy with them but i always double checked when there were important appointments or slight changes. Good luck.

Dizzy kipper - love the name and welcometo our thread! Nic to hear that somebody had succes and is coming back for more   

Lynn - nice to hear form you, too. Can I maybe PM you and pick your brain about adoption? I amtrying not to do everythign at once (IVF and considering adoption), but am so aware of getting older and DH and I agreed that adoption is a definet maybe.   

Suz and Charlie - hope Suz is better by now. Keep us updated. Best of luck.


Sorry for not more personals, thinking of you all though: Maz, Clarabelle, doodler, Helen, Izzy, Jan, Finbarina, Fionajane, Mimou, sorry if I have forgotten anybody.

A big   to Minxy - our mod!! How are you honey??

Love

CA xxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Thanks Caroline Anne, Kat and Elaine for the info.

Caroline Anne - congrats on going onto happy hormones!  so pleased for you.  Yes - would be great to get some tips as I am really really nervous.  Think the nurse that we saw was in a bit of a rush - she did let me try it myself on her "plastic knee" but didnt leave much time for any questions etc.
DP said he will do it every morning for me - I am such a coward with needles and faint at the sight of blood..... so any advice on best ways would be great.

Anyway - best get back to work.....

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Caroline, I'm so pleased you're on to stimming now - it must have seemed like such a long wait.   Hope it goes smoothly now - are you on Puregon or Menopur?  I'm on Puregon, which is pretty straightforward.  When are you back for a scan?

Kat - glad you're stimming too, though Menopur sounds like hardwork (but successful as Elaine shows  ).  I'm impressed you're still thinking of going swimming or to the gym - i've given up now till its all over  

Jayne - please don't apologise for feeling down, or that you have to be brave with us.   You are very brave, but its a huge thing to come to terms with stopping txt, and there are bound to be sad days.  Your DH sounds a star  

My scan went fine this morning - 4 or so follies measured on each side I think.  Back in on Saturday for another check, and its double injections from tomorrow as I start to use a suppressent too - not buserlin but one called 'Ganirelix' that seems to come in pre-filled syringes. 

Parents in law arrived thus afternoon for SIX days  and are already driving me up the wall - didn't think to turn their mobile on so i hung around for an extra 45 minutes trying to meet them    DH is under instructions to keep them busy and out my way....

Hugs all round,

Katerina


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is well, DH is out for dinner so making the most of it with a nice quiet night probably end up watching BB just to see whose going in.  Well cast came off but he's still got a bandage on until Saturday but he is a lot more mobile now so he's slowly getting back to normal but he's still taking 'lillian gish' a bit.

Jayne, congrats on your 20th Engagement Anniversay.  Hope your doing okay   .

Caroline,  wahey to yhe happy drugs, and here's to your follies growing nice a juicy.

Katerina, glad to hear scan went well, you deserve a medal for letting your PIL stay while your stimming, I couldn't do it.

Chook, hope the exams are good.  I was wondering about drinking during tx as well so its good to know that the hospital don't think a glass or two would harm tx.  You will so deserve one once your exams are over.

Hannah, injections become 2nd nature once you've done a few.  Good on your DH helping out, mine couldn't even look at the needle without feeling faint.

Doodler, how u doing?  Hope the move went ok.

Clarebelle, how you doing hon?  

Hope eveyone else is well 

Vonnie


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, a few of us have just passed anniversaries of one sort or another - DH and I realised at the end of May it had been 10 years since our first date - congrats to Jayne and Caroline on yours!

Jayne, I hope you're feeling okay. It must be really hard, but Stuart sounds like he is taking good care of you, and I hope you are managing to enjoy the holiday as much as you can.

Caroline, good news that another epic d/r has come to an end! I hope all is going well.

Katerina, in-laws, huh! I'm really grateful that ours live in Edinburgh too, so they never have to come to stay. I love them dearly, but there is such a thing as being in too close proximity! Scan sounds good, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too that everything goes well.

Ebony, I know what you mean about needles: I might not even get to the stage of qualifying for tx, and I'm such a needle phobic that I'm already getting hypnotherapy to try and deal with my fear. Worryingly, the hypnotherapist told me he had never met anyone with such a strong phobia before... How are you getting on now the exams are out of the way?

Chook, how did the exams go? Did you contact the ERI about your period, and is it showing any signs of appearing yet?

Vonnie, how is DH? Is he coping without the plaster? Mine broke his leg before we met (and as I mentioned at the start of this post, that was 10 years ago) and still complains about it being 'delicate' even now... Hey, we just crossed in the post! Nip it in the bud, or you'll have to deal with it for another decade, trust me! 

Kat, hope the stimming is going well for you too. Hope you're enjoying the gym and swimming - I find swimming great for relaxing, particularly if you go to a pool with a jacuzzi! 

Dawn, how are you doing?

I managed to lose a good bit of weight this week. Amazing how that does wonders for your frame of mind! Thanks to everyone for being so supportive - it really does help!

Big hello to everyone else, but must dash.

ttfn

C xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry Elaine!  Intended to include you!  Sorry you're so uncomfortable, and I hope it eases up soon. 

Take care!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Clarabelle,  We too are celebrating an anniversary this week.  Its also 10 years this week since we met, didn't get it together until 6 weeks later so got that to look forward to as well as our 6th wedding anniversary at the end of June.

Y


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there!

Sorry I've not been around for a while but I've been a bit tied up looking after my Mum recently.  Think I've said before that my Dad sadly passed away last year and my Mum has had a bit of tough time recently so although I would love to drop everything   , I've just been spending a bit of time with her.  

Rollercoaster of tx starts now for us   as Emma from the unit phoned me at work yesterday to confirm if we were going ahead with next lot of tx.  (Must be sorting out their lists) Weirdly enough - AF was over a week late this month so   will prob have knock on effect for next month    and I'm on hols from 25 June for a week so arranged scan for 2 July. Trying to build up the PMA but not stressing myself even more trying to feel something that is not "there" if you know what i mean (at the moment anyway). 
I wonder if there is anything else I should be finding out or doing?  I think this time is jsut the same way as before? 

Vonnie, glad to hear DH has cast off and you have both survived the episode, sounds like you have been a star!  

Jayne, so sorry to hear how you have been feeling on hols, your DH sounds like a gem and that is just what you need at this difficult time. X

Clarabelle, well done on losing a good bit of weight, way to go girl!

Katerine, hope all is going well with stimms for you and you have chance to relax with your visitors! X

Dawn, thanks for offer of Natal CD, I'll take you up on that next time we have a meet up, think I need it   .  Hope you are doing OK? X

Everyone else, sorry better go - big Hi to you and thinking of you all and as always   to each of you.

Helenx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

Like Helen, I've been a bit quiet recently too. There's been lots going on, but I'm a bit down about everything at the moment and was kind of waiting till I could be more positive - but I don't think that's going to happen any time soon  . 

We got a call to say we had another donor, said yes and then on the same day got a call offering us an apt with another clinic to talk about a new technique they are using to test embryos before putting them back in. I realised that if we did DE and it worked, we'd be closing the door on ever having my own genetic baby - by the time I'd had the baby and was ready to try again after, I'd be too old to try this other thing. Don't get me wrong, if it turns out all our embies are abnormal, we'll still be doing DE but I hadn't quite realised how much I'd mourn not having a child I could look at and search for signs of my mum and dad, my grandparents, my sister and myself - both physically and in personality. I may have to accept it won't happen and then I'd be eternally grateful for a chance to have DE and have a baby at all. But given this chance has come up, I think we'd always look back and wonder "what if" if we hadn't tried it, and I don't think that's the right frame of mind to have if we're going into DE. Thing is, I'm terrified at the idea of another IVF (really should be in better shape for the nightmare, but I'm too old to put it off till I've lost the amount of weight I feel I ought to) and have no faith that either of these things will work for us.

At the same time, work is wearing me down - too much of it and not enough control over it (I'm a control freak but I don't like confrontation so tend to let folk have their way about stuff when I should speak up). And I think a friend is pg, which is making me sad on lots of levels - there's the usual reminder that it's not me, she hasn't told me (we used to be v close but she's pulled away over the last couple of years), it'll bring her closer to another friend of ours who is expecting number 2 and puts me even further on the outside of that friendship group. Oh dear - I'm sounding whiney and pathetic. I'm just so sad and frustrated that not being able to have a baby has had such an effect on my friendships and social life. Just at the time when I could do with a bit of TLC and distracting, there's less and less friends around to give that - good thing you lot are here  .

Anyhow, apt for the embryo testing thing is a phone one on 1st July, so we'll see how that goes. I'm now on the "deferred" DE list at GCRM - who were lovely when I called to say what had happened. At least I know that option is still there.

Helen - good luck with the next tx, and good on you for being such a supportive daughter. It must be our age - there's quite a few of us on here who've started the role-reversal thing with our parents recently. How I hate being a grown up .

Congrats to all those celebrating anniversaries   - Claire - I'll be at WW on Tuesday (bracing myself for being told that I've put on!). You've done wonders losing what you have. It must be so frustrating not being able to take anything to shift the weight faster - did you ask about testing for Insulin resistance (thinking about getting Metformin, which could help shift weight AND be taken while ttc).

Vonnie - hope DH is behaving a bit better (I like the Lillian Gish image tho'  ). Have been trying to avoid getting sucked into BB - I've got an addictive personality  .

Katerina - lots of luck with the in-laws (my MIL arrives Tuesday!). Well done on the follies - hope the next stage goes well.

AnneS - Happy hormones at last - hurray !

Kat - have been thinking of you with this latest lot of tx - you know I'm wishing for the best for you .

Jayne -   It's bound to be hard just now. Every time I think I'm going to be OK with the latest disappointment, I manage to surprise myself by feeling cr*p about it. You're one of the bravest, sanest ones among us and you know that the only way through it is through it, if you see what I mean. I had no idea you and DH have been together so long (an achievement in itself  ). Hope you've managed to have some happy times together on holiday.

Hi to Elaine, Dawn, Doodler and Twiggy and anyone I've missed in my little epic here.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Jan

I'm so sorry you are feeling so low, this rollercoaster takes us to places that we never knew existed and it is frightening I think.  You have had so much going on and now have choices to make but it sounds like there still is a positive way forward. I can also totally symphasise and identify with your feelings about friends in your group that are pg as I have exactly the same situation and feel squeezed out of that particulr group because, well, what can I add to a conversation about how to deal with a 3 yr old who is being dificult?   
I've recently found an alternative with lovely neighbours who are a bit young for thoughts of a family and older, retired neighbours who just have a wealth of wisdom!!  Take care of yourself and DH   .  

Hi to AnneS, Hannah, Dawn, Kirsty, Jayne, and everyone else I've missed, hope you are out enjoying the sunshine where I'm going now with my soup and fruit!

 to watch over you.

Helenx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

though I am now on happy hormons, I also managed to get a big fat stonking cold which makes my head hurt, drove my dh to the spare bed room (apparently I snore, even when I breath through my mouth - argh!!) and stops me from doing anything productive. I am so fed up. 
Sorry about 'me' post.

Am thinking of you all, read your posts and my heart goes out to you.

I have a scan tomorrow and on Friday. How are my cycle buddies? Katerina and Kat?? 

Speak soon - try not to get this cold that seems to go round - I do NOT recommend it   

Love

Anne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

again far too busy for personals... stims is going ok, I just feel totally zapped ... could sleep all day really. Decided to stick to Zita West and NOT doing any gym workout, but will go for a swim a couple of times this week. 

Detox is doing ok, although I am getting to the point where I want to eat comfort food ...  Still needing to shed some weight until EC though.  

Jan - big hugs from me, hun! So sorry about what you're currently going through...

Anne - I'll be there for scan at around 8am - maybe see you there??  Look for someone with matching red & black jackets with DH and probably a black rucksack as well. 

Right ... think I'll get some tidying done now ... although I don't feel bothered really...   

Kat


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just time for a few quickies,

Jan, hope to see you tomorrow, and we can have a chat then.  Hope you're doing ok.  I've really been careful this week, so will be very annoyed if I haven't lost anything!

Anne, too late!  Stonking cold has had a firm grip all weekend, and I feel lousy!  I hope you're on the road to recovery now.

Helen, how are you?  I know what you and Jan mean about being squeezed out of certain friendships, and I'm glad that you're finding ways of coping with it.  Good luck for your next round of treatment, which certainly is coming up soon!

Vonnie, what a coincidence that all of these anniversaries are around the same time!  Enjoy all of yours!

Big hello to everyone else.  Must dash now though - DH has new Wii which he is setting up at the moment.  He's very excited about it, and keeps shouting through for me, so I had best go and see what all the fuss is about!

Have a good week.

C xx


----------



## wendym (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to wish you all good luck with your cycles.

We were lucky enough for our 8th cycle at ERI to work and now have a baby boy. Not quite sure what made the difference on that cycle, we had a blastocyst transfer and reiki both of which were a first. I also had antibiotics to deal with fluid.

Hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread

We are having a(what should be our final) cycle (fet) in August and I have just started the zoladex again for the endo.

Love Wendy x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies, 

scan today showed lots of eggies (think about 13 on the right - the easier to get one - ovary alone) and when the doc gave the numbers and sizes I already suspected I am close to OHSS again...

Blood test, daily stims injection at the clinic and when I phoned at lunch time Haydee confirmed my suspicion (not really classified as OHSS yet) and I have now to cut down my menopour to 113mls. Even more of "chemistry" class, as I now can only take 1.5 vials.   

DH said it's the same as last year and he cannot understand why they always set me up with a higher rate at the beginning. I told him it must be because of the Zolly. Any info on that at all?

Anyway, next scan Friday morning and we expect EC to be Wednesday next week.

ANNE - Not sure if you've been in the waiting room while we were there? Couldn't see a name with Anne on the blue team sheet. See you maybe Friday??  

Off to take in more water for the OHSS now and actually taking a shower - have been to Dalry Pool after work (don't like Commy Pool (just beside work) - always have fast swimmers in the lanes with me and the choppy water is nearly drowning me - and my "home pool" Drum Brae has Swimming lessons on Tuesday the time I get home from work) and had dinner and some lie down time first ... but think I have to wash my hair now.  

Speak soon!
Kat


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Kat - I'm sorry you're at risk of OHSS - its not a nice worry to add to everything else.  Did that interfere with your previous cycles?  I've not had to take zoladex, so i don't know how that affects things, but there seems to be little they can do once they think there is a risk of OHSS    At least you don't think its going to stop EC and ET ?     Good luck for the next few days (i've just spent an hour on the sofa in my Pjs and am contemplating chocolate or perhaps a yoghurt if i've  little more willpower, so you can see what's happened to my good intentions  )

Caroline Anne - your cold sounds horrid, so perhaps its a good thing we didn't coincide in the waiting room this morning    I was in on Monday and am back tomorrow actually. hope your scan went well        Are you heading for EC early next week?  Hope your head has stopped hurting  

Jan - thanks for the mammoth post   - that must have taken ages.  And sorry things are looking miserable at the moment.  Its horrid feeling left out or dreading that happening as friends go down the path we all want to.   I do believe that there will be a silver lining for us all somewhere, when we can look back on IF as a grim period before we moved on to a happy, fulfilling future.     Is your DH ok?  Sending you a big hug - you're not alone, the feelings you describe are ones I guess we're alll experiencing at times.   

Clarabelle - hope WW was okay  ! 

Sorry, running out of steam for personals....  I've survived the PIL's visit!!  Feeling rather ashamed of not being more hospitable, but hope they'll understand in the long run  .  I'm pretty bloated now with stimms - is that how it affects everyone? - taking advantage of clothes at least a size too big that I haven't fitted for a year or more    .  Hoping against hope that OHSS isn't going to strike - there seem to be fewer follicles - 11 on the righht side, 6 (?) on the left, though last time they just 'found' lots at EC    Expecting EC on Friday and getting decidedly loopy  

All the best

Katerina


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay!  Another 1.5lbs bites the dust!  

Got to find a way to lose it faster though... thanks for the metaformin suggestion Jan.  Nice to see you tonight too.  Sorry if I seemed odd - wasn't feeling quite as well I had thought, and was decidedly dizzy on the way home!  Hope MIL had got in without too much ado!

Katerina, I'm sure PIL understand!  Well done for getting through the visit though - as if you don't have enough on your plate!  Good luck for Friday.

Kat, sorry to hear that OHSS is threatening.    here's hoping all goes well.

C xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

feeling a bit better now, but had a bit of a nightmare with DH's work - went all tits up and he got all envolved in it though he is meant to be part time because of treatment. Put my foot down yesterday and issued rules and an ultimatum. It feels strange because so much depends on this project, but he is not in charge and in the end it is NOT our problem and we have treatmen to think about. And he has worked an alnighter (24 hours!!) last week, then worked on the weekend. Crap. it started to stress me and now looks like it is carrying on into next week. Yesterday I had enough and I read him the riot laws (or whatever you say in english). I issued him wiht exact times as to when he has to be home each day this week (isn't tha totally ridiculous??) and made it clear that I expecthim to ditch the job, if this does not work. I can allhear you gasping because this soudns unreal, but if he cannto untangle himself now, waht will happen next week?? And at this rate he isrunnign himself down and will be ill. No amount of money will right that. So sod it   . 

Sorry for the rant, better to get i of my conjested chest.

Right, feel better. Twiggy asked whether Dh had to cancel work - he did for next week, which is why this is so ridiculous - he woudl not have been aroudn for the curretn job anyhow!!! ARGH!!! Luckily the work for next week got re-scheduled.

Kat - so sorry to hear about your OHSS worries. I was the splattering, coughing person by the window and I signed in after you. Dh came in after me. I did not recognise you until I read your post just now (retrospective recongition??     ). I feel totally sonked, but cannot tell whether this is cold or tx or both. Not good for work ro indeed anything that needs doign at home.

Katerina - I start feeling bloated, too. I think it is pretty normal. Am on 225ml Gonal f with 0.5 Burserelin. I had about 10 follies all together, which is more or less what I had last time. Despite cold they seem to grow fine. There are a few more small ones, but they did not bother measuring them. Next scan Friday - will be thinking of you as this might be EC for you!!!!!
Our Ec will be some tiemnext week - waht about you,Kat??

Carabelle - wow, you are doing so well with the weight loss. I can imagine that it is still a big worry for you though what with the July deadline. Hang in there. I am currently putting it back on as joggin feels uncomfortable, swimming gives me the itches (sorry TMI) and walkig just seems too much effort, plus those magic brazil nuts ... oh well.

Twiggy - how are you doing hun??

Jan - thinking of you. I certainly have similar feelings to yours. Although I love my friends, yet another pregnancy makes me quite sad for a while. Strangely that does not apply to people here. I feel a bit guilty about that difference. What is the GCRM?? Is that a Galsgow clinic?? Good luck with the DE route. 

Wendy - hello there, how nice to hear from somebody who was succesful - good luck with trying for number 2!!

Vonnie - another anniversary - how strange indeed, that they all seem to coincide. How you doing??

Helen - how are things with your mum?? I hope you can find a good pinch of PMA somewhere. Though i know, if it isn't there, it isn't, if you knwo what I mean. We cannot float around serenly and happy in life all the time, sometimes it is just helpful to admit that it is an unwelcome drag and hope it gets over soon.

hannah - i anm SO sorry that I did not reply to yoru request of a "guided tour" through self injection. I felt so rotten over the weekend and until yesterday really, that I did nto switch the computer on for long. Have you started injection yet?? If not, I can still pm you? i will look out for your answer and happy to write it all down. Or even speak to you. Pm me and let me knwo what you would prefer.Sprry abotu teh delay!!!  

A big hello to everyone else: Elaine, Maz, Jayne, Chook, dawn, Dizzy Kipper, Lynn (thanks for pm!!), Suz and Charlie, Finbarina, Fionajane, Mimou. I hope I havenot forgotten anybody.

CA

P.S. And as always pleas excuse abysmal typing ...


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Me again,

sorry, I forgot something: I might have asked this before, but am not sure: did anybody fill in the form for an ERI/EFREC support group?? There is a from next to the signing-in sheet. 
I just thought it might be helpful if maybe one of us fills it in so that we can point people to this website?
What do you think?

CA


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

caroline anne glad you are on the stims, and that your cold is improving. Its the riot act honey   and you are quite right too, rant to us any time. I am at eri on tues morning for scan, 6 sleeps to go, was off work last 2 days as cant stop being sick, dragged myself in today but already been sick 3 times and am in until 7pm, never mind over half way now, good luck to all those wee follies growing


jan that is a dilema honey, good luck with your phone appointment

katerina i was on puragon last time was quite easy with pen to inject, good luck and hope ec goes well

kat glad you are on stimms honey, hope it all goes well for you

flash good luck with getting started

doodler, jayne, peanuts hope you are all well. 

ok better get back to work sorry no time for more personals will try and nip on this afternoon in 10 min tea break

k xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Kirsty,

Sounds like you are having a really difficult time - such a shame! I hope that the nasty pregnancy symptoms go down as soon as possible, so that you get the chance to enjoy yourself a bit.

Riot laws - riots act - dh was listening, believe you me   
I am good at twisting the odd proverb   

Good luck for the scan on Tuesday - I might have EC then. Earliest date would be Monday the 16th, but unlikely. Kat and I are trying to form an orderly line for EC behind Katerina   .

CA xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi caroline anne am not complaining still feeling very lucky through the sickness  good on you rioting to dh get him told  hope you get ec soon is very exciting good luck, might see you tuesday.

ok have to run

take care everyone

k xxx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, I've been another quiet one too recently.   I'm feeling a bit of a headcase at the moment, loads of different emotions, worries and tears right now as it seems to have hit home (I'm waiting for AF so can get started).  Thought I had dealt with it but think stress has been building up with exams etc.  My priority right now is to learn to relax coz bothered it will affect tx.  

Clarabelle - well done on the weightloss this week.  Hows the hypnotherapy going?  I dont blame you with the fear of needles, am more than just a bit squeamishy myself.  Was the Wii worth the fuss?!

Jan - sorry to hear you are having a difficult time .  Its a shame you feel nudged out by your friends,  I think most of us have been there so can empathise.  I can also particularly relate to the being terrified and weight bit!  

Caroline Anne - hope you're feeling better and your cold disappears soon.  Would you mind also pm'ing me the injection info you promised Hannah?  Well done for putting your foot down with DH, quite right its all about priorities and an all nighter sounds a nightmare.  I think that sounds a good idea re the form, I've not been for ages so havent seen it.

Kat - hope stims are going well and hope OHSS symptoms calm down.  Good luck for the game on Saturday, thought of you today as saw it mentioned in a couple of places.

Katerina - hope you are well too and that the bloating calms down.  Hope EC goes well on Friday.

Hannah - how are you doing?  Hope you managed to relax over the weekend.  Did you manage to see Sex and the City?

Helen - hope you are doing well on the PMA attitude front.  I hope your mum is ok, it must be so tough for her (and you).

Hello Dawn, Doodler, Elaine, Jayne, Vonnie, Maz, Suzanne & Charlie and anyone else I have missed.

Chook


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Anne, 

Scan Friday, trying to be there for 8am - ish, although both DH and I are off that day so may be a bit later.  EC is pencilled in for Wednesday next week but may be earlier, depending on the ovvies behaving on lower stims now. 

Chook - thanks for the good luck!  Let's hope we keep our home record set to win this year.  Hope your head is better soon. Tried mint oil on your forehead? It cools nicely and usually is my first plan at a mild migraine attack

Clarabelle - wow, girlie - you go on that weight loss. I am back on detox, have been to the gym and for a swim lately but am not able to shed weight. Have the feeling that mass production of eggs does not really help!!  Hypnotherapy I don't think I would be a candidate for that.  Quite fancy the Wii now, with the Fitness plate. But then... would hardly have time to play anyway!!

Katerina - when are you down on Friday? 8am as well? Hope your EC is going ok ... let us know how it went. Remember to take some Homeopathic Arnica - they helped me with it. 

Twiggy - sorry about the being sick ... nasty if you have to go through that as well, eh?  At least it means the beanie is taking all the good stuff from you ... it's "just" YOU who suffers.  

Tired right now ... have to let work know on Friday when EC is planned for ... if it's Wednesday then I am going in Monday/Tuesday. If it's earlier, then stuff it!!  

Hugs to Doodler, Jan, Flash, Dawn, Elaine, Jayne, Vonnie, Maz, Suzanne & Charlie, Hannah and anyone I may have missed. 

Kat

PS: Mmmh... fancy a meet up again soon ...  Maybe during 2ww, before lots of us are getting tested? Chocolate Soup anyone?


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

How is everyone doing?

Kirsty,  sorry to hear you've been suffering from morning sickness hope your feeling better soon.

Kat, sounds as if things are moving along nicely for you    for your little follies hope they are growing nicely.

Clarabelle, great news of the weight loss.

Caroline Anne, completely know where your coming from regarding DH and work.  We constantly argue about it as DH has to socialise a bit with clients and I stress out when we get close to tx as I'm paranoid that his alcohol consumption will comprimise the tx.  I've asked him to cut it out but he's to pig headed to drink just softies in front of collegues, he has cut downa lot though.  Hope you get on ok at the hospital    for your follies as well.

Chook, hope you are feeling better.

Helen, how is your mum feeling?  Hope things are a bit better

Jan, how are you doing

I'm actually doing okay at the moment, currently going through a phase of not bothering about tx as there is nothing else I can to do help tx other than what I'm currently doing.

Big hugs to everyone

Vonnie xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry not been on for a while; finding it hard to find the time to keep up. Just wanted to let you all know I'm thinking of you all. Lots of     to Kat , Anne & Katerina for their current cycles. Hope you get lots of fab eggs tomorrow Katerina    

Will try catch up properly soon
Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hurray!  Finished work at last, not due back till next Friday  

Thanks for all the good wishes, we're definitely on for EC tomorrow morning      Got a bit stressed yesterday evening about doing the trigger shot - it was easy, but felt like another big scary stage.  And i'm so nervous we'll get another freeze all tomorrow.  Normal number of eggs and fertilisation would be wonderful      Just had to put my head down at work today and get through the to do list, but made it more or less, and though i'm feeling uncomfy sitting (lying down at present  ), hopefully it won't have done any harm.

Kat, Caroline Anne - i'll look out for you tomorrow morning   i think i'd recognise both of you, though they usually don't keep EC folk sitting around long.  Good luck with your scans    

hope everyone else is okay?  Chook - hope you're finding some space to relax  

Katerina x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Katerina,

Thinking of you tomorrow, hope you get a bumper crop of eggs.

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Katerina

wishing you just the perfect balance of the number of eggs you get tomorrow.  Good luck  

Jayne

PS enjoy the tea and toast (the best bit)


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on quickly to wish *Katerina* the very best for tomorrow, hoping for some lovely healthy eggs and not too many      

Hope your scans go well too *Kat and Caroline Anne*   

 to everyone else, hope you are all well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

just a quick one ot let you knwo that 

a) I completly missed both Kat and Katerina
b) scan went well, but as ecpected, will not have EC on Monday (instead another scan), but most likely Wednesday the 18th. 

Folies are between 7 and 12.5 mm, lining is 9mm (I think) - is that enough for the lining?? 
Am ok, but DH's work is getting beyond silly.
He has had it with them and will tell them that he will work from home all next week- yepee!!

Katernina - hope you already munch that toast  
Kat - I hope your scan went well - when is your EC, honey??
Vonnie - thanks for pm

Everyone -   - what would I do without you!!! (Go maaaaaaaaad   )

CA xxx

Take care.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all, 

woke at 5am with the mother of headaches, took 2 paracetamol, felt nauseous afterwards (I don't know when that started - I used to be able to take paracetamol on empty tummy no probs!). Headache went from 3 "clusters" to 1 "only" but bad enough.

Scan was done by Dr T himself - counted 24+ follies on right ovary and now we've got the worry of not being able to get the ET done because of OHSS, but all depends on EC, which is currently planned for Tuesday. Phoned clinic for blood result but none of the docs saw them so the nurses will call back soon. 

Headache still nasty so I decided to take a day out of walking about in the house (my day off anyway) - if DH likes it or not.  Shame really, as we have our 2nd homegame tomorrow and I'd like to help out, but better stay horizontal today so I am fit for tomorrow.  Fortunately we've got one of our friends/players living with us at the moment until he has finished his dissertation, so he's doing my bit of helping out. 

Anne - We didn't arrive until 8:20am and I couldn't scan the sheets for your name. 

Katerina - hope you had a good harvest.  And that you can go ahead with the ET instead of freezing all.

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Hugs, 
Kat

ETA: Just got the call back, hormone levels are not horrendously high, so we will go ahead with EC on Tuesday -will see then if we're able to get to ET this time or all needs frozen.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello

sorry to have been so awol but have been lurking and reading your news 

Katerina - i am thinking of you today - really hope you are good to go for a fresh ET next week - am keeping fingers crossed that you can avoid the whole freeze-all scenario this time around ( you too, Kat ... good luck next week )
Hope you have a speedy recovery from e/c and enjoy some toast 

*Jayne* - hope you enjoyed your holiday in Spain - did you get good weather - I have heard from friends about rain in Spain ( of all things !) Have been thinking about you a lot - however relieved you must be that treatment is over , there is still a huge amount to adjust to and come to terms with with is incredibly difficult. I bet you have got a nice summery, slightly boozy weekend lined up ?
Sending big cyber hugs to you and Stuart 

Maz - loving the lily-pic she is such a cutie pie. So happy for you  

Good luck to Anne s, chook and Clarabelle with upcoming treatment   

helen - hope your mum is doing ok and you are getting your head around a new round of cycling 

Jan - How are you doing ? Your post really rang true and touched a nerve in so many ways   I too feel so confused about how to proceed or even whether to proceed - but there is also always the sense of not wanting to look back and have regrets about avenues left unexplored. I really hope that your Notts consult helps you both to make some decisions about what to do next.
I also feel the same way about work/school - I am probably burying myself in it just now because I find it less stressful than knowing what to do about more IVF.
I had a consult at the ARGC and on the most recent hormone tests I had had done, all was fine except Oestrodiol at 179 when it should be between 75-140 - so couldn't even think about starting. I really began to get my head around stopping treatment and coming to terms with not having a baby. I wondered if the E2 was loopy because I had had so many drugs in the last 9 months with the attempts at FET. I just had new day 2 hormone test done at my gp and when I phoned up the receptionist said 'they are all normal'. When I picked up the print out today , all the hormones are in range apart from Oestradiol which says <50 - what does that mean !! I wondered if it was because it was day 2 istead of day 3 -so confused about what to do and who to ask 

I think we are going to go on holiday then maybe have hormones tested again at argc itself in August - if they are ok we will try and cycle straight away , if not , use last frozen embryos at Edinburgh then move on to adoption. I will have to think about what to do about school and time off 

I really know what you mean about feeling out of it when everyone else has babies and you have a sense of being excluded. I do get upset about this with our friends and particularly with my family where I am one of 6 grandaughters and the other 5 have all had babies in the last few years - sometimes I find it really painful to be the only couple with no kids in almost everything that we do socially. I do admit to feeling jealous of my friends and sometimes really really awkward. Some people are really lovely and aware of our situation whereas others can reduce me to tears ( poor dh bears the brunt of this when he is feeling it too )

Dawn - how are you doing ? How is the move going ? Did you get RIE sorted about a new fresh cycle ?

We are going camping up north tomorrow and the forcast is for rain/frost/snow on high land 

happy weekends to you all
mimoux


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick post but I need a bit of advice.  AGAIN!!  Up until now af has been usually 27/29 days which is normal for me but this month I think she's decided to show her face a week early, may just be spotting.  Normally this wouldn't bother me but we're due to go our walking holiday in 3 weeks so I'm pretty sure she will appear while we're on holiday.  Does anyone know what the ERIs protocol on this is, would they just scan me when I get back or would I have to wait until next month.

I'm gutted just want to cry, can't believe she's doing this to me, and on top of it I need to get a FSH test done I'm sure it will be sky high cause of screwed up cycle.

Any advise would be much appreciated

Vonnie


----------



## snowy12 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all,
I just started Gonal-f on Thursday. Scan planned for Tuesday 8am. I am really anxious now as I don't know what to expect.
I was fine about the injections but the EC does worry me.
Still reading through this link so good luck to all
Snowy12 x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just lost a post!

Snowy, I've found that the worst bit about EC is worrying about how many eggs they'll get.  You'll be sedated and get pain relief and the nurses will look after you very well after so try not to worry too much.  I always enjoy the tea and toast afterwards  

Vonnie, I've always found the RIE lot will work round any obstacle and believe me there have been many over the years for us so give them a call and I'm sure they'll put your mind at rest  

Mimou, thanks for your thoughts.  Everyone needs to find their own journey if they're not to have any regrets.  A girl at work decided that one IVF was enough for them and now have a lovely adopted wee boy.  Seven was the magic number for Stuart and I but I don't know what the way forward for you is.    Do you have a first choice and back up plan?  Or are you not sure which way to go?  I hope that you find a way forward that feels the best decision for you as a couple.  

Caroline Anne, it sounds like everything is going well for you  

Kat, good luck for EC  

Elaine, how are you doing? Are you keeping well?

Kirsty, are you feeling any better?

Maz, I hope you are enjoying motherhood

Donna, you too, I hope you are doing well and enjoying your new role in life

Hello to all the other girls from the RIE

We've got friends over today.  I have a wicked cocktail menu that we'll all regret tomorrow  

Take care

Jayne

PS had an email from my course administrator saying that my rewrites only need some minor changes before submission.  Will let you know how it goes


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello!

Well I seem to have avoided OHSS, and had 14 eggs collected yesterday , just waiting for a call to see how many fertilised    EC itself was okay, no memories of it and came round quickly.  Felt quite dopey though, and when finally tried to walk to the loo, fainted and took a while to be found, fainted again etc...  Managed to pull myself together at 3.55 pm and avoid being admitted overnight  . Now just feeling a sore and slow (got an old lady stoop as tummy muscles too sore to stand up straight  )

Caroline Anne, Kat - sorry to miss you in reception yesterday - it wasn't to be.  I really hope you get to EC and ET okay, Kat.  I'm so confused by this follicles/eggs thing - E2 levels seem a better indicator.  This time my E2 was fine and from at least 23 follies they got 14 eggs, last time E2 was pretty high (9,000?) and from thinking there were about 20 follies, got 30 eggs.      

Jayne - the toast was good thanks, and a couple of Frys fudge creams too later on in the afternoon  

Hello Mimou - lovely to hear from you again  

Welcome Snowy - good luck for Tuesday.  EC will be fine - I didn't think it was too bad, and I was definitely the slowest to recover of the six ladies in yesterday  

Back on for more personals soon.  

Katerina xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Katerina

that's great news.  I hope you get a great fertilisation rate  

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Everone,

What a fab day it is.  

Jayne, hope you had a good holiday, its good to hear from you and thanks for the advice.  I'm a bit calmer today as AF seems to be staying away so I think I was getting myself in a tissy for nothing, hate the way that IF has turned in into a complete freak!!

Katerina, wow great news on your eggs,    for a great fertilisation rate today.

Kat, good news on your follies hope OHSS stays away.

Caroline Anne, hope you are doing okay.

Mimou, good to hear from you again, good luck for your tx.  Looking forward to hearing how everything goes.

Jan, hope you are dong okay 

Flash, how are things?

Welcom Snowy, its only natural to be a bit nervous about ec but its over in a flash and you don't remember anything about it.

Well a i've got a fun weekend ahead NOT, just cleaned house and bathroom.  Was going to go into town but cannot be bothered, DH was away over night and not due back to later so I might just go out for a walk instead, feel i need to get some fresh air in my lungs

Hello to everyone

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there

Sorry not been a very good FF lately - been staying late at work every night (and actually in work just now!) - trying to do loads just now as not sure how downregging will affect me in weeks time.
Also got to take time off on Wednesday as when DP had his sperm retrieval, they found something and want to take scan - cant be anything too much (touch wood) as only just got appointment and retrieval was in April but anyway - still want to go with him and hope that its all okay for me starting tx.

Jayne - hope your cocktail night goes well.  Lovely to hear from you.  Been thinking about you lots.

Katerina - thats fab news on your eggs - keeping everything crossed for you.  Sorry you fainted - I have no idea what is involved and am getting very nervous - but glad you feeling okay now.

Kat / Caroline Anne - hope you both doing okay - sending you lots of positive thoughts.....good luck for EC

Snowy - good luck for scan on Tuesday

Vonnie - you enjoy that holiday....  you deserve it.  I am sure that the timing will work itself out.
I am stressing cause DP has to go down to London at the end of July and I am not sure when EC and ET etc will be for me (my first scan after downregging is 10 July) - I know how important it is to think ahead for all of these things......

Hello to Chook (I pm'd you), Elaine, Mimou, Jan, Flash, Kirsty, Maz, Donna, and everyone else - hope you are all well.

Best get on and do some work!

Hannahx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hannah, I had lost track of where you were with things, and didn't realise you were due to start so soon. Hope you get lots of work done with minimal effort, because working weekends is rubbish (I say, while actually just taking a break myself...). Hope all is well with DP, and don't work too hard. 

Jayne, cocktails sound lovely, but I hope they don't hurt too much! How was the rest of the hol? That's brilliant news about the rewrites as well - will you change your name to Dr Jambo once you're done? 

Vonnie, glad you're feeling a bit calmer. Did you chill out after your marathon cleaning session? I thought about cleaning the house today, but just couldn't be bothered. I did condescend to empty the bin in the bathroom - the queue of empty shampoo, shower gel and toothpaste packets alongside it (because it was jammed full) finally put me to shame. (I should point out, it is a very small bin. All the same... ). Hope AF stays away till required.  

Katerina, that's brilliant news about your EC, although I am sorry you went through such an ordeal afterwards! I hope they are all fertilising happily.  

Hi Snowy, and good luck for Tuesday. I hope some of the replies you have had have put your mind at rest. 

Mimou, sounds like you have a lot on your mind at the moment. It must be such a hard position to be in.  I hope the holidays give you the time you need to think things through. How was your weekend? Did you get snowed out?

Kat, good luck for Tuesday, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that OHSS stays away and you can get a fresh cycle this time through.   How are you feeling now?

Caroline Anne, good luck for Wednesday. I hope it goes well. How did DH's work take the news?

Chook, nice to hear from you. Sorry you're feeling stressed, and I hope you're managing to chill out a bit now. The Wii had to take a back seat last week because I wasn't feeling up to jumping round the living room like an eejit. However, feeling much better now, so I'm happy to make a fool of myself again.  I'll let you know what I think!

Hello to Jan, Maz, Elaine, Helen, Suzanne and Charlie, Doodler, Dawn, Kirsty, Donna and everyone else!

C xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

hope everyone has a nice, relaxed weekend.

Just a quick one to let Chook and Ebony know that I pm-ed you both.

Katerina - good luck for ET.

Kat - Good luck for Tuesday    

CA xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

everyone

Thanks Caroline - hope you're doing okay?  And that tomorrow's scan goes well  

Clarabelle - have you not been feeling well ?   Your ticker is going great stuff    sorry about the weekend working  

And you, Hannah     It is really stressful trying to time things so that work is under control, and the best laid plans don't always work.  How are you feeling about starting d/regging?  It'll be good to have it underway at last  

Vonnie - hope your house is sparkling and you had a good walk  

Jayne - thanks for the good wishes.  Well done on the re-writes - wonderful to have the end well and truelly in sight  

Mimou - sorry that you sound stressed.   This all gets to us doesn't it.  Roll on the school holidays and a nice holiday - are you going to France?  

Kat - good luck for Tuesday    Hope the trigger shot goes okay tonight and i've got everything corssed that it won't be a freeze all    

Dawn - are you okay honey?   Can't remember if this was your weekend for going home to your folks?

Hello Chook, Kirsty, Maz, Elaine, Snowy, Jan, Doodler and hope i haven't forgotten anyone  ...

Well 8 of the eggs fertilised (5 were abnormal   will have to ask about that), and though i was a bt stressed yesterday, have relaxed today and am feeling that there is everything to play for  .  DH was annoying me by being really detached   but we had a bit of a heart to heart, and h's just scared it won't work and worried about his dad and nan who are both in a bad way.  ET at 11.30 tomorrow, and then its feet up until acupuncture on Tuesday afternoon.  Must go and borrow a good book  

Love

Katerina  x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Katerina - good to hear you have 8 embies ! Good Luck for your transfer tomorrow - make sure you take it easy.  

Kat- I hope you're doing ok and manage to avoid ohss on tuesday - hope it goes well  

Jayne - how's the head?! Ihad a   moment seeing my reflection this morning in the aftermath of mountainbiking/camping/boozing saturday . Was not a vision of healthful youth and fertility looking back at me
( but good fun  )

Vonnie - hope af behaves and you are good to go for holiday and new cycle. How are the boots ?

Kirsty - many congratulations - hope the sickness is easing off
mimou x


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a quickie to say good luck to Katerina for ET tomorrow    hope you manage to relax and take it easy afterwards.

Back soon to catch up properly.

Chook


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quickie as well,

Just wanted to wish Katerina good luck for e/t tomorrow.

Kat & Anne, Good luck for your scans tomorrow.

Doing okay, AF has stayed away so far so a bit more relaxed about hols.  Mimou good to hear from you, boots are doing fine so far no blisters!!

Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Katerina, all the best for tomorrow's ET - hope you won't have trouble with the 2/3 full bladder!!!  

Kat


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello to everyone  Hope you've all had a good weekend 

*Katerina* - 8 embies is fabulous and plenty to choose from  Hope you have a nice smooth ET tomorrow and can find things to keep yourself occupied for the 2ww      

*Kat* - good luck for EC and hope the OHSS stays well and truly away      

*Caroline Anne* - good luck for your scan tomorrow and hopefully it will be all systems go for EC soon      

*Kirsty* - hope your scan goes well this week too and the morning sickness has calmed down a bit      

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Sorry to have been absent on the board for such a long time - have been keeping up with things in the background.

Just wanted to send lots of     to those of you who are currently cycling. It is such a difficult process but you can do it!  Thinking of you Kat, Katerina, Caroline Anne and Snowy.

Snowy - Easy to say I know but try not to worry too much - the nurses will guide you though the process step by step - you are in good hands.  When you go in for a scan, you normally have blood taken and then they scan you to check your lining and follicles.  I used to get DH to take notes about what the docs said as often I was too nervous to listen properly.  Don't be afraid to ask questions - often it can feel like you are in and out in 10 second. All the best.

Vonnie - have a great holiday - hope that AF has settled herself.

Mimou - lovely to hear from you

ahh... must dash gorgeous boy has woken up crying.  

Hello to everyone else - take care of yourselves.

Love Jannie xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just checking on you all

katerina hope those embries are behaving themself and settling in nicely after et this morning, good luck for a quick 2ww

kat may see you at clinic in morning i will probably try and hold off until 8.30-9am so that it is a bit quiter as may have to bring caelan with me and dont like bringing him into clinic incase it upsets anyone. Good luck with ec and hope ohss doesnt happen. 

caroline anne how did your scan go this morning honey i will look out for you at the clinic tomorrow incase you are there

hi jannie nice to hear from you

thanks elaine still being sick a few times a day all day but not complaining as is a good sign. 

vonnie glad af stayed away good luck for hols

jayne how were the cocktails

hi clarabel, hannah, doodler, peanuts, jan, chook, flash and everyone i have missed

snowy i am at the clinic between 8 and 9 tomorrow aswell, i am 5ft 7 with shoulder lenth straight brown hair will probably have toddler with me and dh say hi if you spot me.

ok have to run better get back to work

good luck to all you ladies

kirsty xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi chicks,
hurrah finally got broadband at the new house today!Promise to catch up very soon with all your news. I'm up to my eyeballs project managing the house renovations and we have to move back out this week for a few days- grr! so very hectic and stressed- everything that could go wrong with house move did but will be glad to get back into a normal routine.Hope you're all ok- more later...have to get Max to vets- he was castrated last week.....so now even our dog is infertile!
dxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh NOOOOOOOOOO!

You guessed it - I just lost a huge post to everyone.

ARGH   and  

I haven'tgot the energy to repeat it - so sorry!!

Hello to everyone - sorry no personals now.  

Scna went well - 16 measurable follies, of which 8 ready, so EC on Wednesday.

Good luck to Kat, Katerina, Kirsty and Snowy.

Hope everyone else is ok  

Quick question: do I need to cluster my acupuncture around EC or ET?? I thougth it was ET - not sure now 

CA  xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

caroline anne not sure about accupuncture sorry, good luck for wed will be thinking off you.


doodler glad the move is over and you are getting sorted, poor wee maxie give him a cuddle from us.

ok gotta run still at work good luck to everyone

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Caroline,

Great news about e/c.  When I had acupuncture for my 1st attempt I went to an appointment on the day before e/t and then had another appt a couple of hours after e/t.

Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Caroline Anne, good to hear you can go ahead with EC on Wednesday.  As for acupuncture... Julia usually asks me to come around for an appointment after ET (same day or after). 

Doodler - poor wee Max!!  Not very nice. Just make sure you exercise him a lot ... castrated pets (be it cats or dogs) tend to put on weight (but you know that probably anyway).  Glad your move is done and dusted. 

snowy - DH and I will be probably in the small "EC/ET" area in front of the reception, where the toys are. We'll be wearing our red/black matching jackets and I'll have a black trolley case with me. They usually usher us to the mini-ward fairly quickly though, so not sure if I am going to see you.

Kirsty - would be nice to see you, but as above. You know how it works. 

Feeling like a big ball with small ball bearings.  No pain though, so still hoping that not all 24+ follies have matured.   

Fed up with weight, have been on detox for about 4 weeks, didn't shift any weight, quite the opposite ... think I put on 1-2 lbs. That with me swimming and all that. Wonder if it could be from the overstimulation?? Really not happy at all....    

Will let you know tomorrow what's going on.

Hugs & 

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello again,

Now back for more personals.

Kat, glad to hear your hanging in there, only one more day to go.    for your ec tomorrow, hope it all goes well.

Doodler, good to have you back with us I hate it when I lose broadband and Sky+ I feel as if my right arm has been cut off and I get all panicy about missing out on things.  Ouch for poor Max hope he's back to his old self soon and hope you are settling into your new home okay.

Twiggy, hope everything goes well tomorrow.

Hi Snowy hope you are doing okay,

Jannie, Noah is so cute.

Anyway just a quickie from me as going to watch the footie, DH and I treating ourselves to a packet of Revels (I know how to live dangerously)

Take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Kat - good luck for tomorrow    hope the OHSS symtoms are staying away.

Caroline Anne - thanks again for the info.  Glad to hear your scan went well, good luck for Wednesday   .  

Doodler - hope all is goes well with your new house and that Max likes his new home.  Sounds like you'll be busy.

Kirsty - good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Snowy - good luck to you too tomorrow, sounds like it will be a busy old place tomorrow.

Jannie - Noah is gorgeous

Re acupuncture, have been meaning to start for ages, possibly to Lena Fong as mentioned by a few people on here, where does everyone else go and how do you fit it in before/after ET?

Hello to Dawn, Elaine, Mimou, Clarabelle, Vonnie, Hannah, Katerina and anyone else I have missed - sorry must dash, getting past my bedtime.

Chook


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Kat all the best for tomorrow -sending you lots of     !
My BIL & SIL are expecting - they got married in MARCH - nuff said?  
Love Jan xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello!  I'm back and     2 embies are snuggling into their new home.  Just a quick one re. acupuncture - i'm going today, just after ET and that seems reasonable as its pre-implantation but didn't require me to move yesterday  .  

I'm going to Lena, who is lovely, but I've got a bit stressed this time because she is so fully booked its been really hard to get appointments right - have to book 4 weeks ahead really and we can't predict that far.  I've been happy to take time off work for appointments, but if thats difficult someone with more flexibility might be better. 

Kat - hope everything is going well      

Caroline Anne - hope you are having a relaxing day and DH's work has taken a back seat  

K xx


----------



## snowy12 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi All,
Been for my scan 10 follies ranging from 6 - 13.5. Lining 7ish. All appears to be fine at the moment. Back on Friday for another scan but it looks like Monday for EC.

Kat -  Did not see you today.    Hope all is well today.

Didn't see any toddler so guess I missed Kirsty. 

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes and reassurance.
I'll get to grips with more personals soon. 
Best wishes to everyone
Snowy x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Katerina*- congrats on being PUPO    Take it easy on the 2ww  You did great with your egg & embie haul; 8 embies is fab ( I only managed 9 in total from 3 cycles). Did you get any frosties  Mind you you won't need them as this will be the one   Hope acupuncture is he;ping keep the stress down

*Snowy*-  follies sounding good so far  Lots of  for Friday scan

*Jan*-    like you say nuff said  Sending lots of  for your CARE appointment

*Chook*- hope you're doing fine  I went to Lena but as Katerina has said she's really busy. Think others have used Napiers before so worth calling them too as may be more convenient for appointments. Lena is hoping to move soon to be nearer Edinburgh so may in future increase her working days/hours making it easier to book.

*Vonnie*- oooh revels; I've been working through a pack of minstrels this afternoon  Have a fab time in Austria- not long now. Did you call clinic to sort out timings?

*Kat*- lovely to see you back  masses of      for EC tomorrow and hope OHSS stays away

*Kirsty*- glad all went well with scan today 
*
CarolineAnne*- sorry you had a mammoth d/r too but great that stimms gone well and you are all set fr EC wed. Lots of     

*Doodler*- hope Max recovering ok  Great to have you back  Hope the new project renovations go to plan. Keep us posted with progress  at least the stress of moving is over!

*Jannie*- glad all well with you and Noah, he's a cutie 
*
Elaine*- hope you're keeping well and blooming in second tri; not too long until 3rd tri now!

*Mimou*- hope you're doing ok babe  Sounds like you had a great weekend  Hope you and DH are able to progress wherever your journey takes you 

*Clarabelle*- you're sounding chipper  Hope all well; weight loss is still going well. Keep at it   
*
Hannah*- don't work too hard, you need to start de-stressing if possible in run up to treatment  Hope all goes well for DP at scan tomorrow   

*Jayne*- glad Spain was good and you and Stuart had a fab anniversary  Excellent news that re-write is fine and only minor things to tidy up now. Bet you're looking forward to getting this Masters  Hope life good with you. (Think I might know the person at work you mentioned that adopted the wee boy; if so he is adorable and they are all very happy with family life)

*Lynnem*- thanks for the congrats  Congrats to you too; noted from your ticker that you have adopted recently. Hope you're loving being a Mum 

Phew- sorry been weeks since I managed personals! Apologies if I missed anyone.

Lots of  &  to everyone

Love
Maz xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just wanted to say good luck to caroline anne for tomorrow

kat how did ec go was thinking about you, i got to waiting room about 8.45am as puked 3 times on way sorry tmi) was waiting until 9.30am before went through, snowy sorry i missed you too, good luck for ec

katerina hope those embries snuggling in

hi to everyone else

jan sorry about your inlaws life isnt fair

back tomorrow for more personals


kirsty xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

well scan went well this morning and its twins  thought it might be due to how bad i feel but still a shock, tried all those years for caelan then will have 3 kids under 2 am in a daze but happy. Thanks for asking everyone

kirsty xxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just on for a few moments - 

wanted to wish Caroline Anne good luck for tomorrow - thanks for pm - its been really helpful. 

Twiggy - wow thats fantastic news.....  so pleased for you.  

KAterina - thinking about those embries - look after yourself over 2ww

Kat - hope it all went well this morning.

Snowy - best of luck for Friday.

Hi to everyone else - sorry for no more personals - not long home.... DP does not know managed to get morning off to go to hospital with him..... thought it was best since he has been so good (and hopefully will be) at going with me through tx!!

Take care everyone
Hannahx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a wee quickie to say:  

 to Caroline Anne for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

Wow! Hugely exciting news Kirsty!      It seems they're like buses....  

Hannah, is it tomorrow?  Hope all goes well.   

Katerina, lots of    for you for the coming weeks.

Kat, how did it go?

Chook, obviously we've not had any tx yet, but DH and I both saw Fiona Wolfenden at Napiers, and I really liked her.  I only managed one visit because of my needle anxieties  , but she also treated a friend of mine during her IVF, which was successful.  

Snowy, wishing you good luck for Friday in case I'm not back on before then!

Vonnie and Maz, you're lucky I can't hear you talking about chocolate...   

Doodler, poor Maxie.    Hope renovations are over quickly and smoothly.

ttfn

C xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just on briefly again but hello to everyone 

*Kat* - hope all went well today and you are being treated like a princess  Hope there are some lovely embies developing tonight       Do you know when you're in for ET yet?

*Katerina* - great news on 2 lovely healthy embies, I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed that this is the one for you        Hope the 2ww flies by and you're also being waited on hand and foot at home 

*Caroline Anne* - loads of luck to you for tomorrow for EC and some nice healthy eggs       PMA - it's going to be second time lucky 

*Hannah *- hope all goes well for your DP at the hospital  Maybe you could treat yourselves to a nice meal out afterwards 

*Kirsty* - I also messaged you on the other thread, really pleased for you such wonderful news 

*Snowy* - good luck for your scan on Friday  It all sounds like it's going well so far 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Moring Ladies,

Hope you all are well.

Wow what great news Kirsty, congratulations to you and DH.

Kat, hope your ec went well yesterday and you got a bumper crop of eggs.

Ebony, hope everything goes well for you at the hospital today.

Caroline Anne, good luck for ec today hope it goes ok and enjoy your tea and toast.

Mazv, great to hear from you.  Lily looks a little sweetie.

Snowy, good luck for friday

Anyway just heading off but loads of love and hugs to everyone.

Vonnie


----------



## snowy12 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi
Just a quick post as I'm at work,
Congratulations to Kirsty- Great news.
Snowy x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

HI Ladies, 

doing ok, if in pain (just the usual though). Got only 10 eggs, so on track for ET tomorrow or Friday hopefully, waiting for EFREC to call me back to get update on embies.

Kirsty - wow, hun - that's FAB news!!! Hurray!!!

Caroline Anne - hope you're doing ok, hun - wishing you good "harvest"  

Right ... better go back to bed, but will get something to eat first.

Oh ... totally forgot ... anesthetist was a "Kiwi" (?) lady ... absolute fun. She came afterwards to me and said I was a very cheap drunk!!!  First injection and I am totally comatose! LOL. 

Will let you know as soon as I know more about my embies. 

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi kat glad ec went well, 10 eggs is  a fab number keep us updated on how embries are doing and good luck for et

caroline anne thinking of you today honey hope you get a good number of good quality eggs

snowy good luck for friday

thanks everyone for congrats still not really sunk in 

vonnie how are you??

doodler hows wee maxie and the new house??

jan you ok honey??

ebony good luck today honey

katerina hows the 2ww going? when test day?? good luck honey

elaine how are you

clarabell, chook and everyone i have missed thinking of you all

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Right, 

7 eggs fertilized, 1 was abnormal ... not sure what happened to the other 3, but I am happy with 7!!  

Got to phone them on Friday to check on quality of embies ... it will be either a day 3 transfer (Friday) or a BLASTO transfer (Sunday) ... never had a blasto before!!!  

Fingers crossed, ladies!!!

Off to get some food, then off to bed as pain is getting worse from sitting upright on a chair. 

Kat


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just a quickie from work.  

Great news Kat - seven is fab..... look after yourself over the next few days.....

Caroline-Anne - hope all is gone well today - thinking of you  

Bit of "me" post - DP had his scan and they say dont think any lumps or anything (touch wood) so may not do anything - writing to our GP.
I am getting in a tiz about starting downregging on Monday - have a history of epilepsy and read that I should be taking higher dosage of folic acid - was in tears on Saturday as thought I had ruined my chances - am I crazy or what??!!  Anyway - spoke to nurse and Dr Thong has said as no longer on medication - no need to increase dosage.
Also worried as didnt realise was not to keep medication in sunlight - its been sitting on my dressing table in a sunny bedroom for 2 weeks!!  Nurse said shoudl be fine as its all still in the case......
Okay - know I am probably being really paranoid (what am I going to be like on Monday!!?) but hopefully you can all sympathise (think DP is going to lose it with me by the time my downregging is over!!!)  

Thinking of everyone over this busy time with EC and ET.

Hannahx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, what a hive of activity this place is today.

Kirsty, I'm doing okay, DH is away for two days so enjoying the nice quiet time to myself.  Glad to hear you are feeling good, are you the first twin pregnancy on this thread?

Kat, great news on the eggs.  Good to hear that they are looking into blasts.  Hope you are feeling better soon.

Katerina,  how you doing?

Caroline Anne, hope everything went okay today and your resting properly.

Ebony, this IF business does funny thing to us all, I also turn into a complete loony before I start tx but go back to normal when injecting the drugs etc.  Don't think having the drugs in a sunny room would of harmed them in anyway as the case would protect them

Jayne, hope you are doing ok?  Looking forward to the new footie season?  DH is already panicing about the lack of signings or manager at Hearts, if fact the talks more about that the IF!!  Did you renew your season ticket?

Chook, just saw your ticket, congratulations of the weight loss, 

Big hugs to Jan, Flash, Doodler, Chook and everyone else
Vonnie


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

still lurking, just wanted to say good luck to kat.

& good luck to every body else who's cycling.

I'm still keeping upto date with everybody but just staying in the back ground don't want to make anybody feel uneasy.

take care

donna xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Well done Kat,

7 is fantastic!

Good Luck!

Fiona x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Kat - congratulations, glad EC went fine and hope those embies are all developing well    

Kirsty - WOW!  How exciting and scary.  Are you still very thin  , i guess you're going to need lots of strength for twins   . Were you sick for months with Caelan, or do you think it'll wear off?  

Nothing to report from me - this taking care of yourself lark isn't as much fun as it should be.  Nervous i'm doing too little or too much. I know i can't be going that wrong   but paranoia is the name of the game    

Hannah - it will be fine once you've started!   Glad DH was okay.

Hugs,

K xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening all,

want to write so much, but not much energy.
EC went well, feel good, if bit achie now, but in god hope that it won't be as bad as last time, when I ended up in hospitalfor two days. Staff was so, so lovely. Had a great and enlightenign chat with embryologist. Put pur minds at rest.
Got nine eggs, will be ICSI for us, will ring tomorrow to knwo firtilisation rate.
DH is surpassing himself with working from home, cookign dinner and keeping kitchen clean while I lounge on the sofa.

Hi to my cycle buddies : Kat (congrats onf fetillisation!!) and Katerina (feed up, lady.It is a hard joo,but you got to do .... - nothing !!!).
Vonnie - thakns for kind words  
Hannah - honey, try not to worry, totally agree with Vonnie, if vial was in card board box, it willhave not heated over 25 degrees. Hope you are ok.

Ok, dinner being served. What woudl I do without him, get all misty eyed here.

Love you all.

Caroline A xxxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Caroline - from one sofa-dweller to another - that's great news    Hope they're all fertilising beautifully    

K xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Apologies for my apparently being an absent fertility friend.  I AM checking in daily to see how everyone is getting on...Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment   I 'm just in the middle of the very last of my RE-re-writes.  I promise I'll be a better FF when it's submitted next Friday.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great news Caroline, glad to hear your not feeling too bad.     fir your wee embies getting jiggy as we type.

Jayne, hope the re-writes go well

Vonnie


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh Congratulations Kirsty - Twins!!! That's amazing!

Maz - Lily looks absolutely adorable!

Fiona x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Apologies for anohter short message:
phoned clininc, 8 of 9 fertilised, will be aiming for blasto (Monday) - Kat, race you   
Will have to ring them back tomorrow afternoon to check, alternative is day three transfer Friday  

Caroline Anne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Caroline Anne and Kat: Thinking of you and hoping you are both chatting in the waiting room on monday before your lovely blasts get put back in... well done both of you - great fertilisation rates!

Katerina: Lots of     to you - just follow your body and you won't do too much/too little.  Although I love the phrase Sofa-dweller!!

Ebony: It is hard knowing that downregging is coming up and all the worries that goes with it - I think the anxiousness is better once you actually get started.  The nurses keep you right and your DH/DP and your fertility friends will help keep you sane.  Hoping it all goes really well for you.

Hi to everyone else - sorry for short post.

Love Jannie xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Just a quickie from me tonight just wanted to say great news Caroline Anne and Kat, hope your both relaxing now.

DH is back from trip away so we're spending the night watching the footie but no revels.

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

A quick one to say fantastic news on great numbers of embies for both *Kat and Caroline Anne*   you get some great blasts     

*Katerina* - hope you are staying sane and the PMA holds out  It's sounding promising so far     

*Hannah* - I seem to recall having similar neurotic thoughts about my meds too  However they will definitely be fine, so try not to worry (easier said than done  ) I am sure all will be fine, it's just a very nerve-wracking process 

Sorry for the lack of personals - wish you hadn't mentioned Revels Vonnie, I could really go some 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Katerina*- hope you're relaxing with feet up on your 2ww      

*Kat & Caroline Anne*- fantastic news from both of you on eggs & embies  Well done  Lots of        for ET; hopefully it'll be blasts for you both on Sun/Mon respectively.

Hope everyone else is well. Will try catch up later

Love
Maz x


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

hi all
Just wanted to say hi and that me and DH are fine. Oh and Mum is doing Ok after a bit of a tough time-thanks for asking  

*Katerina*, Thinking and sending lots of   for you for 2ww. Hope the sofa becomes a nice wee community for you for the time to come!

*Caroline Anne*,  Glad to hear good news for you, and hope you are good to go for blasts on Monday 

*Kirsty*, And  for your news. For you and DH 

*Jayne*, hope the re-writes are going well.

*Vonnie*, hope you and DH are doing fine. My DH is getting a bit upset as the couch will be empty from Wednesday (when I'm on hol with Mum and sisters) when the footie is on. Cardboard cut-out?!! 

*Kat*, well done as well, super news, sending lots of      and little  your way. x

*Maz*, beautiful pic, absolutley adorable. X

Big  and  for everyone I've missed, thinking of you 

Sunny Spain for me next Thursday for 3 days then back in Edinburgh on Monday and then first scan 3 July. PMA is definitely on her way back which is a...er RELIEF! Not sure when AF will arrive as bit erratic recently so no idea  what ERI are gonna do with me on 3 July!!! They know all about that so will just have to wait and see. 

Have a lovely weekend, hope the sun shines for us. DH and I are using a Xmas present on Sat which a champers lunch at a *very * nice Edinburgh eaterie!

love
Hxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Phoned EFREC this morning and was told to come in for 11 - they didn't want to risk blastos.  Had 7 grade 2 eight cell embies though. 2 back in, 4 being frozen and one was a bit iffy. 

Right ovary quite big (swollen), so I have to take injections (Clexane) for a week to prevent blood clotting and am back at the clinic next wednesday for check up.

Officially PUPO ... just hope they STICK this time!!!  Oh... and transfer was done by Dr T himself!!  

Had acupuncture and will be back next week Friday for that as well.


Caroline Anne - hope you can go on to blasto stage!! Fingers crossed!!

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

girls

Sorry I've been such a bad FF recently, just realised its been about 3 weeks since I posted last.  

Will take me a wee while to catch up on your posts, so forgive the me post just now.  Have been through a lot of ups and downs over the last few weeks - felt down after my failed cycle, then it hit me that it was a year since my m/c last year.  

To top it all my best friend then told me she was prg.  Now we all know how that goes - that horrible sinking feeling, jealousy and then guilt for feeling jealous of a friend, etc, etc.  As usual I put a brave face on, and DH bore the brunt of my tears later.  Only afterwards did I realise that IF doesn't just affect us and our partners, but also our friends - here was my best friend, who should be racing to tell me her good news, but she was terrified to tell me, as was so worried about me because of what we'd been through with our recent failed cycle.  I feel so bad that my IF problem made her put her feelings and worries on the back burner.

Then had just about got my head round it, when she txt to say she'd had a m/c    I couldn't believe how selfish I'd been wrapped up in my own self pity and not been there for her when she needed a friend.  She's been so strong and I can only hope that this horrible situation can bring us closer as friends and ensure that IF doesn't come between us again.

Sorry about the outpouring, just wanted to share that with you.  All our friendships go through ups and downs, but its worth remembering that they're worth hanging onto - after all, Friends are Gods apology for relatives! 

 to all my fertility friends  
I'm off to have a bath and an early night, but will be back for personals over the weekend
Dawnxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Dawn

go easy on yourself.  You did put on a brave face and your friend wasn't aware of your struggle.  I hope both you and your friend are okay.  Take care.  

Jayne

Me in work (with a hangover) to do my essay.....


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Dawn

Just wanted to re-iterate what Jayne had said.  My best friend just had a baby (she had been through two IVF cycles and then got pregnant naturally) - she was desparate for me to see the baby.  I went on Thursday night.  I struggled to choose baby clothes to bring to her and was dreading how I would feel when I saw her.  I am so happy for her, she is my oldest friend and really deserves this but my heart was still in the pit of my stomach for myself. 

I dont think we are being selfish - its only natural.  I always think that its not that we are jealous of them but that we just want to have that too.  
I have lost a few friends who had babies and I could not bear to get too close to and have since lost contact.  Its awful and I am determined not to let that happen again.

I think that you are very strong - we all are.

I am at work doing some overtime so best get on.  

Thanks everyone for your kind words about my paranoia over the last week.  Very reassuring.

Jayne - good luck with the essay today.  Hope you doing okay.

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hannah

it's great being at work and having a wee skive    I'm glad you're getting overtime though.  I'm in work but not getting paid.  I'm doing my essay so it's in my own time.  I just prefer coming in to work to do it as that means when I'm at home I don't constantly think "oh I should be doing my essay" as I only work on it here in the office.  Well, I've completely finished writing it or should I say re-writing it but it is now 3000 words too long so am now in the process of cutting it back to 20000   Think I'll be here today AND tomorrow doing it.  Am finishing here at 12.15pm then meeting Stuart for lunch.  We're off to Panchos Villas for lunch then out to watch Indiana Jones (just my perfect afternoon) then home to watch the footy.  What a lovely day.  You know there ARE some benefits to not having children  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello all!  

Just a quick one to say congratulations to Kat on being PUPO - day 3 embies rock!  Hope they're snuggling in nicely and your right ovary isn't too sore    

Caroline - sending you lots of good luck too, for today or Monday     Hope you're feeling well  

I've got a bit of PMA left, but its a slight struggle and distraction is what is really keeping me going.  Was back in work yesterday, which helped, and we're off to Fife overnight today to try and enjoy ourselves.  I HATE WAITING!  

Hugs all round,

K xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Katerina

I always wish I could just be sedated for the two weeks as I hate wishing my life away.  It'll be worth it though if you get a bfp    Here's hoping  

Jayne

Can you tell I should be doing my essay


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Now for an attempt to catch up on the personals!  Bear with me, I may be some time!

Kat - Congrats on being PUPO!  Sorry I was AWOL during most of your cycle, but keeping fingers and toes crossed for you this time      Oh and congrats on being a cheap drunk   

AnneS - Sending you lots of luck for being PUPO over the weekend or tomorrow      Is DH still treating you like a princess?  Hope so  

Fionajane - Carys is so cute - can't believe she's nearly a year old!

Jayne - How did you get on with finishing your re-writes?  Hope you managed to get it all finish over the weekend - as well as fitting in lunch, cinema and the footie!  I'm doing a bit better thanks, as you say, just being hard on myself.  

Donna - Glad your finding the time to keep up to date with things over here.  Murray is very cute - is he keeping you busy?  

Hannah - sorry you've had a rough time of things over the last wee while, with DH's scan and your best friend .  If everything works out, you'll be swapping baby stories with your friend in no time   .  As the girls said, things get easier once you start treatment.  Good luck for starting tomorrow, will be thinking of you.   

Kirsty - wow, congrats on your lovely news!  You're certainly going to have your hands full!  Hope the sickness subsdies soon, and you get to enjoy the next 7 months.  What does Caelan think about being a big brother?

Clarabelle - well done you on your weight loss, you're doing really well.Have visions of you jumping around in you living room with your Wii - do you pull the curtains?  I always feel like my neighbour across the road thinks I'm nuts jumping around with mine! 

Katerina - Congrats on being PUPO as well - that was quick!  Hope you had a nice time away in Fife over the weekend, and you managed to take you're mind of the waiting.  Sending you masses of      and   for the rest of your 2ww.

Jan - Hope you're doing ok hun  .  Nuff said about your in-laws    We all know what you mean about feeling outside the group - my DH was very insightful recently and said that it was like knowing that there's a big party happening, and one by one everyone is getting an invite, but we're still waiting for the post to come.  Hopefully your appt at CARE will bring you a step closer to the party     

Vonnie - I like your definition of living dangerously with a packet of revels!  I succumbed to sharing a choc swiss roll with DH over the weekend!!  Are you all organised for your hols?  Not long now.  Hope AF behaved herself and didn't arrive until she was supposed to!

Doodler - welcome back to civilisation!  Can't believe your having to move out again!  Hope the renovations go ok, and quickly so you can move back in.  Poor Max - give him a big cuddle from us.  I'm sure if you'd let him have some pups you could have found a few owners on here!

Jannie - how cute is Noah!  Hope you're well and enjoying motherhood .

Mimou - How you doing hun?    I think a holiday is a good idea - you and DH really deserve it.  Hope the R&R give you time to choose the path thats best suited for you and DH.  

Chook - sending you a big  .  Try not to worry too much, we've all been there panicing about things before txt, once you take the first step the rest will follow  .  Do you have a date for starting yet?  Hope you can find lots of PMA in there - here's some from me    

Elaine - did you give in to the temptation of revels then?  Hoe you doing pet?  Glad to see you've got your ticker up for the count down to mat leave!

Maz - good to see you can manage to find the time to post - how's you and Lily?  She's a wee cutie pie!

Helen - sorry you've had a touch time with your mum  , glad to see your PMA is on the up.  I'm sure a posh lunch and a few days in Spain will top it up nicely!  If we're not going to have a meet up soon, I could pop the Natal CD in the post to you to help on the run up to treatment, or meet you somewhere to let you borrow it - let me know what suits.

I'm sure someone mentioned a meet up during their 2ww (Kat was it you?) - I'm up for it if anyone else is?  

Sorry if I've missed anyone  

Sending all my FF's lots of       
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey there
Just thought would send a quick email from work.

Anne - is it today that you have your scan?  Look forward to hearing from you on here soon with some news - sending lots of good wishes for the 2ww

Kat and Katerina - hope you are both taking it easy and that the 2ww is not tooo stretched out.

Dawn - wow that was a mega post - well done you.  thanks for the kind words about my friend and the good wishes.

QUick "me" update (sorry) - started downregging this morning - was very nervous about the needle and took me about 10 minutes with DP saying "now now now" - he was going to do it but I really felt it would be best to do it myself.  Didnt feel it going in at all.  
Obviously paranoia kicking in now - I pushed all the liquid out but somehow there was still a few drops left inside the needle when I took it out!!!  AAGGH!  Now obviously panicking I have not put enough into me.
Anne - thanks so much for the info on how to do the injections - really helped me.

Hello to everyone and hope you are all having a nice day

Hannahx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not got much time for personals am at work and have spent my break reading all posts and now no time to reply

caroline anne hope all went well with et honey and embries snuggling in nicely

kat congrats on eggs honey hope those embries nice and comphy in there

dawn sending you a big hug honey, am so sorry about your friend, i am sure you were a good friend to her really and didnt show your hurt, i really struggled with my brothers girlfriend getting preg by accident whilst i was injecting for caelan, its a horrible feeling hope you are ok.

katerina whens d day??

ok have to run

k xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

what a weekend - rang clinic on Friday afternoon adn was told embies nto ready for assesment or somethign liek that, could I ring back Saturday mornign and woudl I please remeber that that might be my day three tranfer? Rang on Saturday morngin and was told 'congrats', embies doin gwell, will go for blasto   . Totally unexpected as last timeIhad day three transfer, so just assumed it woul happen again.

Also felt so well on friday that I decided to go to the cinema wiht Dh - what a mistake, was in agony and felt all bloated, achey, and UTI-ish (excuse tmd) at once, but was told to take it easy, stay warm, drink plenty. So re-retreated to the sofa (Katerina - I started the sofa dwelling before my 2ww   ) for Saturday and Sudnay and fel tmuch better, pain was gone by Sunday and this mornign I sort of bounced out of bed.

Mind you, forgot that with blasto, you only get one embie, so now a bit undecided, whether this was a good thing. 
Nevermind, I must have some interesting twists and turns inside me, as they coudl a) not get a good picture wih the ultra sound and b) not fit the catheter (spell??) and in the end I had TWO doctors busy around my nether regions    with the two nurses standing by as highly qualified audience and commenting, that this was the way to do it properly: them watchign the doctors doing all the work. Shame I could not laugh.

Phew - sorry about yet another ME post. Will do personals soon.

Thanks for thingking fo me - you are great!! It means so much to me.

We should really have a meet up soon, sorry I have not done anythign to help organise one despite going on about it.

                  

Anne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Yay, Caroline Anne!! Blasto! Is good, better chance than 2 day 3 embies.

Katerina, how are you feeling hun? I am a very good friend with our sofa now as well, but it's not very comfy - cushions are moving and I sometimes lie partly on the wooden boards below.  

Pain from OHSS is now gone away, injecting every day something to prevent blood clotting, and today I have some period like pain. Which could be good, had the same thing last year May when I had my BFP after long time and then miscarried. 

Feeling totally bloated though, not too happy. Been doing some house work (washing up, putting on washes, hanging up) as I cannot stay quiet... typically! 

My body is totally against the cyclogest this time, I got an itch, and burn as well ... TMI, sorry! 

Ebony - glad you managed the first injection ok-ish. As long as you haven't got 1/2 of the fluid still in the syringe I'd say it's ok. Just take your time tomorrow, and make sure you press the plunger through. 

As for meet up ... I'm up for it. Not sure where though, as while I'd like to go to the Botanics or one of the parks, there are usually young mothers out. Any suggestions? 

 & 

Kat


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Just a quick look-in, all you news is interesting to read and I can see we are not the only-ones to have gone through the 'Mill' as it were,
Suzanne has been very ill for the last 3weeks with OHSS, it was a grade3 OHSS, if I had not taken time of work and known about the subject she was going to be hospitalised this was confirmed by Dr T team,

We had 2emergencies one at 2in the morning when Suzanne collapsed in our hallway after being to the toilet, and the last one last Thursday when she had to be rushed to the IVF clinic with an extreme swollen tummy and pain and shortness of breath, she was wheel-chaired into the scan room, by Hidea H,

She had 23eggs removed at egg retrieval, but we only got 4embryos now in freeze until August/September, to give Suz's a chance to settle back to normal,

Suzanne 2nd emergency last week was a week 10days after her period, so OHSS don't go that quick,

She is allot better now and does not look 6months pregnant to which she even had to purchase maternity trousers with her OHSS her tum was that big!

Best wishe to all of you,,

Cu soon ,

Charlie x


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

BTW, we had to attend the clinic everyday for scans and blood, even on a Saturday Morning!

Poor Suzanne she was like a 'Pin cushion' with all the blood taking and blood thinning injections!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hannah

please don't worry about the couple of droplets left in the syringe.  As long as you push it right down to the bottom (which I know you will have done) there is often a TINY TINY amount left in the little bit between the barrel of the syringe and where the needle fits on.  I hope todays injection was a little easier.  



Jayne


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Ebony2005 said:


> QUick "me" update (sorry) - started downregging this morning - was very nervous about the needle and took me about 10 minutes with DP saying "now now now" - he was going to do it but I really felt it would be best to do it myself. Didnt feel it going in at all.
> Obviously paranoia kicking in now - I pushed all the liquid out but somehow there was still a few drops left inside the needle when I took it out!!! AAGGH! Now obviously panicking I have not put enough into me.
> Anne - thanks so much for the info on how to do the injections - really helped me.


Hi Hannah. Well done for doing your injections your self Don't worry. They allow for a little seapage. I am sure you got the amount you need!

Good luck

Rachel x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Caroline Anne, congrats on getting to blasts and being pupo.  Hope your resting up and DH is running after you..

Kat, hope you are doing okay as well and taking it easy.

Jayne, how are the re-writes going.

Hannah, hope your injection was okay today, as Jayne says there are always some droplets left in the bottom so try not to stress, easier said than done though but you'll be fine.

Katerina, how you dong hun?

Just a quicky as hading to Drs fo dreading FSH results, totally dreading as I'm freaking out that they will be sky high.

Big hug to everyone

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Thanks for the reassuring messages about the injections.  
Today I obviously was so paranoid about leaving some liquid in the syringe that I left it in too long - was bleeding loads!!  Then was paranoid that the liquid would come back out with the bleeding (sorry tmi) - anyway - leg a bit swollen but definitely not as stressed about doing it today!!  Thanks so much again for all your reassurance.  I would never make a doctor!!!

Anne - congrats on being pupo - hope you enjoying being looked after - take it easy.

Kat/Katerina - hope the 2ww is going okay and you are both well.

Vonnie - hope the FSH results are okay - sending you lots of  

Jayne - hope the re-writes are going okay

Rachel - thanks for the reassurance - my DP thinks there is no one more paranoid about all this than me !!!  He is probably right.

Hi to everyone else - hope you all doing okay today.

Speak soon
Hannah


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad things were a bit easier today Ebony by the end of week you'll be doing your injectionsin your sleep.  FSH is fine not moved from last test so reasonably happy will try to get it downa bit though before August.

Vonnie


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Good news Vonnie


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi

Help! Just read Vonnie's message about FSH levels!!  

Are you supposed to check and see what the level is     ??  I had mine taken a couple of weeks ago at my local surgery and the nurse just said, the result would go to the ERI clinic so I would get it when I return on 3 July.  If you are supposed to check, are there things you can do to alter the level to improve it? Silly me wasnt paying attention to this in prep for returning to the clinic   .  Too busy getting my head around it all again!!

Oh well, all packed and ready to go tomorrow.  First leg of journey to sisters in Hertfordshire, then we all fly out to Spain from luver-ly Luton airport Thursday morning    Hotel looks beautiful and remote!!

Love and luck to all and sticky vibes to those on 2ww     

Hx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Flash,

Hope to catch you before you head off, sorry to panic you about fsh result, my clinic is sending them on automatically but I was going to see the Doc about something else anyway so I was planning just to find out what levels they were at anyway just to put my mind at ease.

Vonnie


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls - had a lovely weekend nearly forgetting about the 2ww, but having a bit of a nightmare now as OHSS set in yesterday (the late onset rather than early variety ), and feeling v sore and swollen. Hoping for the best - i know it _might _ be a good sign, but don't want to count any chickens (is that a saying ) at all... Back at the hospital for more clexane scans and test on Friday ... 

Caroline - glad you've got your blasto on board! Its a hard choice between 2 day 2/3s and one blasto but it definitely seems to be the way clinics are going, and here's hoping its just what you need   

Vonnie - glad the FSH was okay  - there are so many things to worry ourselves about 
love

Katerina


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

am a bit more sane today - I think   . Will attempt some personals - AND try to type p-r-o-p-e-r-l-y.

Kat - I had two embies put back on day 3 last time and I think most of it is down to luck from here on. I am  so not wiht the plot that I forgot to ask,whether we actually have a frosty as well, as there was the possibility   . Hope you are resting or doing whatever feels good and right  .

Katerina: Good to hear that you made it back to work and that you are a normal person - i.e. you hate waiting as only saints can be patient during their 2ww. But I also decided that i coudl not cope wiht the waiting game by staying on the sofa and I will be back to work this afternoon. Take care  

Vonnie -   for your FHS levels - may they stay there  . It is good to hear re-assuring news, when you have been expecting the worst ...  

Ebony - you are doing great on the injections. Just ask away, if you are not sure about anything. I used to get small bumps around the injections area afterwards, little swelling like an insect bite. Sometiems these lasted for a few hours, sometimes half a day. Not sure what that was, but clininc said not to worry. Never got worse. Try nto to worry ( I know   ) about whether you get the right amount into you - downregging is important, but I got the distinct impresiion , that there is 'room for manouvre' if you knwo what I mean - little spillage, some liquid left in the syringe. It is probably useful to keep to the sameroutine so that you always inject the same amount. I stop blabbering now.  

Oh megoodnesss - our brand new leather sofa is just arriving   

LATERS- I will beback (in Arnie voice)

Anne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG girls so much to catch up on 
After getting broadband finally in the new house we had to move back out last tues till sun for remedial work and was without computer ...again 
Now whats been happening? I'm run off my feet, working long hours, living in a  building site. Hope you've all been more sane than me 

katerina- late onset ohss is most definitely a good sign- in fact i don't know anyone who developed it during 2ww who wasn't pregnant- so fingers crossed   

anne- woohoo- you have been busy while I've been awol! congratulations on such a successful cycle- I'll need to have a quick synopsis from you of how it all went as don't have time to scan back all the posts just now. Blast- excellent news  New sofa- jealous- living in a wreck of a house at the mo 
(Just for anyone reading that thinks 2 or 3 day embryos are not as good as blasts- true a blast has proven itself and has about a 40% chance, but if one of your early embryos is going to go on to make a blast then its chances are just the same as if it was cultured to blast if you see what i mean )

ebony- i gather you're d/r now and not enjoying the injections. There is a lot of room for error-my new clinic only uses microdose( 1/2 dose) for d/r and I still d/r. There are a couple of things you can do to make them less painful, stingy and red-all are normal .Rub the area hard before and after inj to get blood flowing, use an ice pack before and after,use arnica cream for any bruising, keep your finger pressure on it for  a while after inj to prevent bruising.good luck 

flash-have a lovely holiday. I'd phone your GP for the results but then I'm nosey! Levels do bounce around a bit- some say acupuncture or some supplements can help.Let me know if they are higher- as I may know a few girls who could advise you anything under 9 is normal- and just over that just means you'll need higher dose stims. Doesn't necessarily affect egg quality 

vonnie- good news on your levels- mine is slowly creeping up but then my grey hair is getting worse too 

kat- you're back and pupo     good signs my dear- got everything crossed for this time

dawn-  understand how hard it is after a failed cycle and with anniversary dates for m/c etc. I've been trying to keep busy too. the analogy of not getting invited to the party is a good one. Hope you're ok 

Jan- when is your appointment with notts? Keep me posted.just got a bill in from vegas for embryo storage for our wee slow coach blast- think it might mean me having to start thinking about what next 

kirsty, Maz, jayne, rachel, suz and charlie( hope your feeling better) and anyone I missed- sorry  and hello - will catch up soon but have to dash out now  

dx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Was at Efrec this morning for OHSS monitoring .. no fluid in womb, blood test is ok, but they still want to do a scan next Tuesday when we're coming in for the blood test. Feeling nauseous, had heartburn this morning, and have gained weight (which is probably why they want to make sure it's not OHSS). 

Haydeh asked us today whether we've paid already ... which we hadn't, as we only got the invoice yesterday!!  So DH is going to sort that out asap. 

Katerina - fingers crossed for you, cycle buddy. I agree with Doodler - haven't heard of late onset OHSS that didn't end up in BFP but don't want to get your hopes up.

CarolineS - how are you doing with your blast, hun? Everything snuggling in? I've decided to stay at home for the 2ww - keep myself busy with books etc. Colleagues know about IVF and I really don't want them to check every day with me ... plus one of them is at the end of her 2nd trimester, don't really fancy seeing that every day.   Not a problem, I'm only working 2 days a week anyway (and temping). 

Doodler - so sorry you're still in between homes! Sounds not very nice place to be!!

Flash, Jan, Donna, Jambo, Ebony, Suz & Charlie (hope Suz is doing better), Kirsty, Maz, Vonnie and all you others - hope you're doing ok. 

 & 

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just catching up at work again

katerina when is test day all sounding positive honey keeping everything crossed for you, hope ohss doesnt get to severe

kat how are you feeling? hope ohss doesnt develop

caroline anne, yeh well done on blasto got a good feeling about you lot this time and everything crossed for all of you....

flash have a nice holiday honey

jan how are you

doodler you have been busy havent you

peanuts how are you honey?

oh meant to ask have a friend at work called nina and she was speaking to a friend of hers who was half ukranian and comes on this board and said they recognised me just wondered who it is 

hi to everyone sorry no more time for personals will hopefully catch up with you all soon

k xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've not posted in ages but been reading and checking up on everyone...good luck to all going through treatment      
 to you all 

L xx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hello girls - sorry to butt in, I just thought someone might be able to put my mind at rest about something - I am pg after IVF at ERI, but on Monday I got the results back from Down's screening - am in the highest risk category - >1 in 5. At first I though I would wait two weeks for amnio, but I have been crying non stop and losing weight and making myself ill, so I realised that I need to do the CVS sooner - despite the slightly higher risk. Everyhting I have read about CVS suggests that the risk of miscarraige really depends on the skill of the practitioner, and you want someone who does the procedure frequently, At Edinburgh they don't do it frequently -only 50 per year done by three consultants. So I'm nervous. Anyone had a CVS there? The person who would do it is Dr Cowan. I can't find anyhitng about her online (thats probably a good sign). 
Again, sorry to butt in - I know some of you from other threads - best wishes and good luck to all of you.
Jola


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello again,

Sofa was safely installed and looks lovely! Very comfy, too!! Just teh colour is a little different form what I remember and I said to Dh that I have some leather dyes adn maybe I coudl adjust it a littel - you shuld have seen the look on his face, a bit liek this :  . So better not try that 

Anyways, i will try to continue my personals:

Doddler - Hi there,what a hectic time youare having. I hoep it is over soon and you can settle down inb teh new house. How is Max doing?? Let us know how you decide on you frosty. We were told we had a frosty as well. As we did not expect it, we are a bit dumbfounded, but very happy.

Finbarina - how nice ot hear from you!! How are you doing?? 

Katerina and Kat - hope the OHSS stays away/gets less AND is a positive sign. I am so in two minds about staying at home as I have done quite badly financially with my business and just had the papers from my accountant to prove it. I feel I should do some work, but at the same time do not want to fall in the stress trap again  . Hoep you are both ok.

Suz and Charlie - hope Suz is doing bettter by now - what an awful time you had!! 

Twiggy - how are you honey?? Are you feeling a bit better?? 

Jola - sorry to hear about your worries. Unfortunately I don;t knwo the answer/have no experience there.
Maybe you coudl post your question on a few other threads as well. For example there is a thead for the ladies who got pregnant at ERI : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62403.msg2245175#msg2245175

And it might be helpful to go to the regional threads as well, there is one for Midlothian. 
Best of luck and a huge  for you!

Peanuts - you put us all to shame with your mega post  - well done . Even with several screen up i cannot get organised enough to attempt that. How are you doing yourself?

Jayne - how are you? Are you happy with your re-write?? Not changing it again are you?? 

Flash - so sorry to have missed you as I believe you are in Luton by now - have a nice holiday and i hope you read this on some point!! 

A big  to everyone else : Maz, Jan, Dawn, Mimou, Clarabelle and Chook - I hope I have not forgotten anyone. Take care!!!

 to you all

AC


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls-for some reason I'm not being notified by email of updates on here which is annoying - so much easier to keep up with things that way.
Anyway- Anne- glad sofa delivered-  can just imagine your hubbies face. Work will still be there after this is all done and dusted so plenty time to stress about it then- you do whatever you have to to stay sane for the 2ww  

jola- congrats! but sorry you're at high risk. I have friends who were also considered high risk but everything was fine. one had cvs in the Edinburgh area with no probs.Its is a very stressful time but please take care of yourself and baby.One thing to think about is going elsewhere in UK for testing to a clinic who does it more frequently if you;d feel more comfortable- I'm surprised Edin don't do very many. its a very personal decision whether to test or not- have you considered if you would take "action" if the tests were positive- i only say that cos if you wouldn't then theres little point in having tests- can only add to the stress.As I say "high risk" doesn't mean it will be bad news so don't panic yet. Also have you asked them what their false positive/ negative rates are?
I just found this "

The Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists recommends that to maintain their skills, clinicians doing CVS should do at least 10 each year." on this website http://www.rcog.org.uk/index.asp?PageID=1557
so 50 a year is quite a lot.hope that reassures you. Good luck- let us know how you get on.

Kat- hope the ohss is calming and you're busy doing some scrap booking to stay calm  

fin- nice to hear from you- hope you are blooming 

kirsty-ditto! 

well thans me had 3 huge deliveries today-if only the stork would drop by too   - now I can go and keep an eye on the joiners and find a dress for a ceilidh tomorrow night- no mean feat when the rooms are piled to the ceiling with all our stuff 
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all are well.  

Doodler, glad to hear you are getting organised with your new house.  Hope you are enjoying all your new deliveries, with you on the stork comment.   

Kat, Anne, Katerina - hope you all are doing ok and keeping your sanity on your 2ww.

Kirtsy, hope your feeling better.

Fin, good to hear your going good, not long now.

Jola, hope you got some information regarding your test.  I haven't had any direct experience but I do know someone who had to get the test done in Edinburgh and everything went ok.

I'm doing okay, its our 6th wedding anniversary so we are going out for a nice meal on Saturday.  Do you think it will be ok to have a glass of red wine with my meal?  just would be nice to have one without thinking about tx for a change

Jayne, Flash, Chook, Ebony and everyone else hope you are all well

Vonnie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Quick visit girls just to catch up....

Katerina- masses of     for testing (tomorrow isn't it  ) Hope ohss doesn't worsen

Kat & Caroline anne- well done on being PUPO  Hope you are both taking it easy and keeping stress free     Kat glad to hear OHSS monitoring not showing fluid, hope it stays that way! CA I'm sure the new sofa colour will grow on you  

Hannah- well done on doing the injections yourself. Don't worry they get easier. The tips already given should help 

Doodler- sounds like its all go with the new house. Hope renovation goes well   Enjoy the ceilidh tomorrow

Vonnie- have a lovely anniversary  One wee glass won't hurt  

Jola-   try not too stress too much. Odds are still in your favour  

Flash- sorry this is late but have a fab holiday in Spain 

S&C- sorry to hear of Suz ohss   hope she recovers soon  

Dawn- so sorry to hear about your friend   It's such a hard place to be treading the line of fertility and pregnancy issues with close friends    Hope your doing fine

Jayne - hope final rewrite going well  

Oh must go get washing in. Hope everyone else doing grand   All well here (apart from the sleep deprivation   My order to EFREC for one that sleeps through the night from birth didn't happen   )

Love &  to all

Maz x


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Ladies

It is Roma here

Hope all is going well with everyone.  What are you all up to this summer??  To everyone who is getting treatment at the minute I wish you all the luck in the world.  My friend had a baby girl yesterday and I got so excited, going to buy lots of pink stuff........

Not been on since November!! Lots been going on , moved to Aberdeen due to Hubby's job!!!!! We are taking a year off, although we have some embies on ice so going on holiday this year, having a rest then going for it in spring 2009.  What do you think?  Hope you do not mind me still posting on this site as I will come down to Edinburgh for the treatment.  It gives me an excuse to have a weekend away, he he

Take Care 

Roma


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone

Its a   for me!!!!!!  Over the moon and can't stop crying.  Thanks so much for all your thoughts and good wishes.  Praying there is one there for my cycle buddies too    

lots of love

K xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

CONGRATS, KATERINA!!!  

So glad you got a  , hun! And hopefully leading on for Caroline Anne and myself.  

No personals as I've got tons to do and have to head to my acupuncturist in 30. 

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Katerina

Congratulations!!

       

C xx


----------



## snowy12 (Apr 30, 2008)

Katerina

      

CONGRATULATIONS

Snowy


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations Katerina, had a good feeling about you.  enjoy

Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Katerina - thats fantastic news - I am almost crying for you!!
So pleased for you.

xx


----------



## Chook (Aug 8, 2007)

Katerina

Congratulations!       Really pleased for you.

Chook


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations Katerina!!  
Enjoy it all xxx

Roma - I have been thinking about you, sounds like you've been keeping busy.  Loads of luck for next year xx 

L xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Katerina          

I hope you are enjoying every minute of your good news

Jayne


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Katerina!

Massive congrats to you and DH!!  The 4.5 year wait is over!!  

Look forward to seeing you in Dobbies!!     

Jo xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Katerina- am absolutely thrilled to bits for you and DH  Fantastic news (you'll have Lena in tears at your next appointment  ) Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months from here on in     

Love
Maz x


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks girls   - you know how to make someone feel special  .  And only you, DH and my acupuncturist know, so as always its great to be able to share it.  (We'd previously decided to try and keep it to ourselves until at least the 7 week scan to avoid too much early interest - no bit of our family could be trusted to keep it quiet!  ) 

Feeling reasonably calm now and optimistic though we both know there could be lots of slips in the next few weeks.  My HCG was about 230   so there is a high risk of twins - lovely if they're safe and well but i'm apprehensive of all the risks along the way...  Late OHSS is also closely correlated with multiples apparently, though its calming down a bit and i'm only on twice weekly scans to check the fluid in my very chubby stomach!

Hey, can't really think straight for any longer, but bigs hugs to all my FF - Clarabelle, Chook, Jayne, Jan, Dawn, Kat, Caroline Anne, Mimou, Jo, Maz, Kirsty, Doodler, Elaine, Finbarina, Hannah, Helen, Vonnie, Snowy, and Roma. So sorry if I've missed anyone    

Katerina


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Katerina

    

Congratulations, that such fantastic news - had a wee happy tear in my eye when read your post  

So over the moon for you, will keep everything crossed for your 3ww to your scan  

Back for personals later - honest!

Dawnxx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

congratualtions well done very happy for you xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just on very briefly as I have my nephew staying, but couldn't read and run when I saw *Katerina's *wonderful news   Congratulations, you so deserve it     Get used to having a big tummy  Here's to a very happy and healthy pregnancy     

Just hoping it's the first of a hat-trick and keeping everything crossed for you both *Kat and Caroline Anne*      

Hi to everyone else and hope that you are all well and happy   Hope to be back on soon for some proper personals.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

everyone,

I have been busy and only just spotted Katerina's good news.

 C  O  N  G  R  A  T  U  L  A  T  I  O  N  S 

Am shedding a few very happy tears for you.

How are you doing Kat?? I am holding up and just ry hard to ignore all twinges but general lack of side effects ...

Big   to everyone!! 

Caroline A


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine today, even though it was a bit windy!

Katerina - has it sunk it yet hun?   Glad the OHSS is calming down a bit, as Elaine said, you better get huge to an expanding waistline! 

AnneS - very impressed with you Congrats - that must have taken ages! Congrats on being PUPO with your Blast, sending you lots of sticky vibes and    .  Hope the rest of your 2ww flies by  

Kat - how you doing hun?  Hows the OHSS?   Calming down I hope.  Hope you're taking it easy on the sofa and not running around the house!  Sendingyou lots of Sticky vibes and       for the rest of your 2ww.

Hannah - how's the d/r going?  Have you got the hang of the injections?  Sending you lots of      for your cycle.

Vonnie - Glad to hear your FSH results were ok.  Hope you had a nice meal last night and managed to enjoy a wee wine or 2.  Happy Anniversary  .  Not long to you hols now, hope you've broken your walking boots in.

Doodler - good to hear you've got Broadband back!  I know what you mean about keeping busy  , and boy have you been keeping busy!  Hope you get some time to think about your next steps amongst all your house renovations  .  Ditto you comment about the stork delivery    , ours must have got side tracked on there way, but I', sure they'll be arriving sometime soon  

Finbarina - great to hear from you, how are you keeping?  Blooming I imagine - it can't be long until the big day now - whens your due date?  Wishing you lots of luck for the big day     

Jola - Congratulations on your prg.  It must be so worrying for you just now, sorry I can't offer any words of wisdom on the tests, but hopefully Doodler's links were able to put your mind at ease.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for the test, if you decide to go ahead with it, will be thinking of you      

Roma - fab to hear from you.  Congrats on your move to Aberdeen.  I hope your year off has been well worth it, and when you 'get back in the saddle' next Spring, you'll be relaxed and in the best position for your journey ahead.  

Elaine - how you doing petal?  the weeks are flying by, can't believe you're 23 weeks already!  Hope your sickness has calmed down and your enjoying your prg.  

Twiggy - has your news sunk in yet?  Hope your sickness is calming down as well.    

Better go, dinner is ready and I've left DH to the ironing pile!
Take care
Dawnx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Just got my holidays!! Thank goodness - was working weekends for the last couple of months and the last two weeks, I was working till midnight most nights!! Who says teachers don't deserve their holidays - go on - I dare you - I'm sleep deprived and still de-stressing   !

Will post more during the week (esp after phone apt with Nottingham - 2pm on Tues - will have all the details for you Doodler!), but wanted to pop on and say:

  huge congrats to Katerina    
 for Kat - I heard OHSS was a poss indication of pg, so everything crossed! 
 Jola - it must be horrible to have got to this stage and have the test come back high. Like Doodler, I also have a friend whose test came back v high (and they thought they saw signs on her scan too!) and she had a CVS at Edinburgh which was absolutely fine and she has the most gorgeous wee girl - 100% fine. Doodler's research looks v reassuring - I'd have thought Edinburgh would be as good a place as any in Scotland.

We're at DH's mum's - she's on a cruise. Will be seeing BIL and SIL (of "we've only been married 3 months but we're 2 months pregnant" fame!!). Bracing myself!

More soon.
Love to everyone,
Jan xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey girls
Sorry to be a pain but just wanted to ask a quick question.
Just started AF today (on time!!) whilst downregging.  Does ERI expect you to phone in to let them know or are they not bothered?  The nurse we saw never mentioned anything about AF when we got the chat.

Sorry to sound silly but hate phoning and bothering the nurses for no reason - and I know from the other thread where they were chatting about buserelin that they say some hospitals like you to and others dont.....

Hope you all having good weekend.

Hannahx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Hannah

it's normal to have a period when you're downregulating.  It means your lining will hopefully be thin enough for stimms so I'm not a fertility nurse (but had 7 cycles) but I'm pretty sure you should be pleased  

Jayne


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Jayne
Thanks for the reply.  Would not know what to do without you all for all my questions!

Hope that all the rewrites are now done and you have been able to have a weekend of celebrations.

Hannahx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello girls

Just wanted to wish Kat and Caroline lots of luck     for your last few days wait  .  The anxiety is bound to get worse but hang in there, and here's hoping that your embies are sticking beautifully       

Hannah - sounds like the injecting isn't causing you any more trouble  ? I doubt you ned to call the hospital about AF - its great that its arrived and your lining can now continue to get nice and thin, which is what they'll look for to check you're fully d/regged at your next scan.  

Surprised to see you posting now Jayne - i'd imagined you watching the footie    (I've left DH to do that with a pile of ironing   )?

Hugs,

K xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Was half time  

Jayne


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Morning everyone,

have made it to work - ony to discover that I forgot my power cable for the laptop - so am on borrowed time here!  

Even I watched teh footie last night and I NEVER watch football. Although I did nothign about my piel of ironing. Was busy holding DH's hand as he is leaving for London today  

Will use work to distract me, I have plenty of it. Although I noted your comment (Doodler) and you are so right,it will still be there when my 2WW is over ... ho hum.

Anyways, big HELLO! to everyone. Am holding out and still more or less sane. Will test Friday morning   when DH will be back.

Take care everyone.

CA 

Kat - sending you masses of     and   and a little   for tomorrow!!!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Glad to hear your keeping sane Caroline Anne, bummer about your lap top though, can you just head home now.   

Kat, hope you are ok, good luck for tomorrow - thinking of you.

Hannah, sounds as if your managing the injections fine, good to hear that AH has turned up on time.  When I was d/r I didn't have to call to say AF turned up as they gave me my next date for attending the clinic when I picked up my drugs.

Doodler, how you doing?  Settling in okay in your new house.

Kirsty, how u feeling?

Jayne, glad to hear your dissertation is away.

Jan, hope your telephone call goes well tomorrow.

We'll off on holiday this Saturday and really looking forward to it.  Been walking in my boots for the past 3 weeks so they are well and truly walked in now.  So looking forward to getting out in the great outdoors and seeing the scenery.  We had a lovely meal on Saturday for our anniversary and even treated myself to a couple of glasses of red wine which I throughly enjoyed, its amazing how you appreciate things more when you haven't had a glass in a while.

Anyway just heading out so hope everyone is well and    to everyone 

Vonnie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be locking this old thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them....

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147624.0

N x


----------

